# Parting Gifts: Ch 1 - Dusk - IC



## kinem (Mar 16, 2007)

The Roasted Boar Tavern is surprisingly full considering that it's not in the central district of Settonton.  The smell of roast pork fills the air along with the clinks of beer mugs and the rapidly fading chatter as a great hero of the war stands to give a speech.  "Fred!  Three cheers for Fred Foster!" goes the chant amid clapping.

Looking as splendid as he can pull off in his brown tunic, Fred hushes the crowd with a wave.  As always, his longsword hangs at his side.  He scans the crowd carefully.  They are mostly human, with a couple of halflings and an elf.

"Thank you" he says.  "I just want to say that I wholeheartedly support what Mayor Richards is doing.  Crowning himself King is a bold step but we need to take what we can get.  Monsters destroyed the Bylan Empire, but humans shall rebuild this land!"

Cheers and clapping result.

"I have to admit though, I am troubled, my friends.  Not merely by the enormous task ahead of us.  For there is a more subtle threat, I fear.  You know what I am speaking about.  Monsters walk among us, creatures of evil blood and base instincts.  They are corrupting our women and mingling their blood with our own!  This must stop!"


----------



## kinem (Mar 16, 2007)

Fred's declaration is met with some cheers, but the response is more muted.  Not everyone in the audience seems comfortable with what he is saying.

One such young man musters the courage to stand up at his table.  He is blond, wearing a worn blue cloak.  "Excuse me" he says.  "Sir Foster, I do have great respect for what you have done.  But I must speak.  Some of my friends are half-orcs.  They are decent people.  There has been enough of fighting.  We should just leave them alone and get on with our lives."  He sits back down.  The crowd is silent, waiting for Fred's answer.

"A well intentioned sentiment" Fred declares "but short sighted.  It's true, not all half-orcs are as evil as their kin.  But many are and their numbers are growing while ours are diminished.  The orcs lifted no finger against the Sasoguese.  Now, an orc kingdom has arisen to our north.  There will be war, sooner or later, mark my words.

But treachery is not all we have to fear from the half-orcs.  With every generation, they foul our blood.  In my grandfather's day, murder was rare here.  Now it is common.  We all know who the perpetrators are!"

Many in the crowd clap to indicate their agreement with that.


----------



## kinem (Mar 17, 2007)

Another man calls from the audience "But what can we do about it?"

Fred replies "I do not propose violence.  We must seperate these orcs from ourselves.  The creatures are strong of body but slow of mind, and they will be suitable as farm laborers.  A camp must be set up, to concentrate them in one place so we can better deal with them, and find suitable work for them.  I will propose this to the King.

Of course they may resist, and that is precisely why we have to deal with the problem sooner than later, when we still outnumber them greatly."

Many in the audience nod in agreement.


----------



## kinem (Mar 18, 2007)

The young man who stood earlier sees that he's overmatched.  "Bullsh-it" he shouts in a parting commentary.  "That would cause violence, not prevent it."  To his friends he says "Let's get the hell out of here."  He and those at his table stand and walk out, as do a handful of others, including the halfling.

Fred smiles in satisfaction; it is obvious that the majority is with him.  If it had been otherwise, he wouldn't even bother presenting a proposal to the king, for popular support was necessary.

"Song!" a cry goes goes up.  "Song!"

"As you wish" Fred says.  

The famous leader is widely known for inspiring troops with his songs, and he does not dissappoint tonight.  Unlike most bards, he plays no lute or mandolin; his deep baritone is more than enough.

He sings "Giants there came to old Hill town, seven men came to put them down ..."


----------



## kinem (Mar 19, 2007)

It is a few more hours before Fred Foster takes his leave of the tavern.  "It's still early!" his buddy Greg - himself a renowned warrior - complains.  "I have something I have to do" Fred explains.  Despite the entreaties of the crowd he takes his leave.

With the celebrity gone, the crowd quickly thins out.  Foster's group leaves, and most of the others finish their mugs and head out as well.  The bartenders and waiters have their hands full just cleaning it all up.

Another hour later, the door swings open and two burly grey-skinned half-orcs enter the tavern.  They look very similar, perhaps they are brothers; each carries a huge axe and wears a chain shirt.  The lead one opens a palm and smacks it with his fist.


----------



## kinem (Mar 20, 2007)

The oldest bartender, a man who looks to be in his late fifties, is the only one brave enough to approach the newcomers.  "What do you want?"

The half-orc replies "We want to speak to the owner."

"The old man's not here" the bartender replies.

"Whoever's in charge then.  That you?"

"Yes."

Some of the nervous patrons head towards the door.  The half-orcs turn in their direction.  Fearing the attention they pause.

The one who hasn't spoken yet says "Go on out.  All of you!  We want to have a private chat with this guy."


----------



## kinem (Mar 21, 2007)

The bartender doesn't like the sound of that.  "I'm not interested in any private chat.  You two should just leave" he says.

The half-orc responds "Huh, why is that?  You have a _problem_ with people like us?"

The group that had been near the door does leave, but the other patrons just sit and watch.

"You are disrupting my business, telling my customers to leave.  Of course I have a problem with it" the bartender answers.

"I heard" the half orc says "that you brought Fred Foster in here to stir up trouble for half-orcs.  Is that true?"

The bartender's nervous fingers wander towards the dagger strapped to his leg.


----------



## kinem (Mar 22, 2007)

Realizing his error, the bartender backs his hand away from the dagger.  The half-orc confronting him sighs in disappointment; if only the man had been so foolish as to draw his weapon, this encounter would have become a lot simpler.

"Foster's famous" the bartender says.  "He drew in a crowd, and I couldn't afford to pass up the money.  If he didn't speak here, he'd just speak somewhere else."

The half-orc says "No, you can't afford to take that money.  Because I'm going to hold you personally responsible for whatever comes of it.  All of you!  I never forget a face.  Do you hear me?"

He looks around, staring intently at the huddling patrons.

"Are you threatening us?" he bartender asks.

The half-orc in the back, some ten feet away, pipes up.  "We're just warning you."

The lead half-orc, only 5' from the bartender, says "I am."  As a visual aid to help make his point, he punches a nearby table with a massive fist, sending it flying over.  The people seated nearby scramble up as shattered beer mugs and glass pitchers spray past their legs.

"Let's go" the other half-orc says.  The two of them saunter out as the tavern patrons check for damage.  No one seems hurt but the place is a mess.  The bartenders and waiters start cleaning it up and the patrons pitch in.

Outside, the blue marble of the moon is visible on this cloudless night.  The street is largely deserted.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 23, 2007)

A somewhat hunched figure pauses in the moon's silvery light for a moment to peer up at it from under a wide brimmed straw hat and two bushy eyebrows. His left hand, gnarled with age, traced a circle in the air as the old man bowed to the moon, supporting his weight largely on the simple, smooth staff he kept a firm grip on in his right hand.

"As beautiful as ever, aren't you, my silver vixen," he said with a quiet chuckle. "But then you always did shine brightest just before a storm."

He resumed his limping gait towards the inn; a road weary old man in a straw hat, homespun brown robe, and threadbare linen garments. Only a sharp eyed soul would notice how his boots gleamed, and left no tracks in the soft dirt at the side of the wagon road. No tracks at all.


----------



## kinem (Mar 23, 2007)

(ooc: I mentioned it in passing but should have been explicit: The Moon in Bylan looks like that.)


----------



## Clutching Yggdrasil (Mar 23, 2007)

*A working class male leans lazily against the outer wall of the Roasted Boar Tavern, whistling off key as he tosses a copper piece into the air and catches it.  He's dressed in a non-descript  brown shirt and baggy breeches.  A map of straw yellow hair and dull hazel eyes seem to wander over the whole of the viewing area but focus on nothing.  As his head bobs in time to the spinning coin you can see a blood red feather tucked into the left half of the fabric.  He gives a knowing nod and smirk to the approaching graybeard.*

"You have my greetings and good eve woodsman, tell me does yon moon portend a peaceful meal this night?"


----------



## Jemal (Mar 23, 2007)

The hooded figure in the corner leans back as the orcs depart, nobody having noticed the bow that had magically appeared in her hand, and was now gone.  The elven lass had to use her magical disguise when she went out, being the most easily recognizable elf for several leagues, but if those filthy pigs had attempted to harm anyone, she'd have gladly thrown away her disguise and placed arrows in each of their stinking eyes.  The threat had passed for now, however, and they were gone.

Kurina pondered following them, a rush of air that none of them would notice and she'd be on the rooftops, but no.. she had friends to meet, and the orcs didn't seem likely to cause any trouble... yet.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 23, 2007)

Clutching Yggdrasil said:
			
		

> *A working class male leans lazily against the outer wall of the Roasted Boar Tavern, whistling off key as he tosses a copper piece into the air and catches it.  He's dressed in a non-descript  brown shirt and baggy breeches.  A map of straw yellow hair and dull hazel eyes seem to wander over the whole of the viewing area but focus on nothing.  As his head bobs in time to the spinning coin you can see a blood red feather tucked into the left half of the fabric.  He gives a knowing nod and smirk to the approaching graybeard.*
> 
> "You have my greetings and good eve woodsman, tell me does yon moon portend a peaceful meal this night?"




The old man stops and turns a little to peer at this man with gimlet eyes. Abruptly he sighs and shakes his head...giving his staff an accusing poke at him.

"Yggdrasil's roots, boy, what are you doing, talking like a damn fool like that? I just about mistook you for a  bard and split your scalp with my staff." He 'hmphs' and gathers his robe around himself, tightning his belt. "Woodsman indeed."

"At any rate, I see by the lack of slackjawed locals that I've missed our future king's entreaty to drunken farmers and other political beasts. What a pity." He doesn't sound terribly sorry. "Lets find out what this place serves in the stead of palatable drinks, eh?"


----------



## sans (Mar 23, 2007)

A small figure catches up to Old Man just as Coin Tosser addresses the druid. From a not so far distance, a stranger might mistake the shorter person for the old man's grandchild. The words the short one speaks next might reinforce that misconception:

*"There your are, Grandfather!"*

However, upon closer inspection, the short one is obviously a halfling, an adult one. His face is wizened and scared from many battles. But after the war, who didn't have a few scars? The halfling is dressed in all shades of red: crimson, scarlet, apple, maroon, merlot, blood...

*"Greetings, Zach."*


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 23, 2007)

"I don't know about the meal. But to these old eyes the moon this eve portends naught but strife." Haessellekh's somber tones drift in from behind the old man and the halfling in answer to Zacharia's question of a minute ago. She looks as she has always looked since that fateful day when a gruesome head wound on the battlefield freed her from a millennium of Sasoguese compulsion. The scar appeared fresh, running from just above her eye up her bald pate and back nearly to her neck. The Seer's facial features are a disturbing contrast, childlike and delicate, almost elfin. She wears a rugged gray smock, stained with mysterious substances, and a utilitarian wool cloak.

"Trouble stirs, but the sight of you all eases my heart."


----------



## Clutching Yggdrasil (Mar 23, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> The old man stops and turns a little to peer at this man with gimlet eyes. Abruptly he sighs and shakes his head...giving his staff an accusing poke at him.
> 
> "Yggdrasil's roots, boy, what are you doing, talking like a damn fool like that? I just about mistook you for a  bard and split your scalp with my staff." He 'hmphs' and gathers his robe around himself, tightning his belt. "Woodsman indeed."
> 
> "At any rate, I see by the lack of slackjawed locals that I've missed our future king's entreaty to drunken farmers and other political beasts. What a pity." He doesn't sound terribly sorry. "Lets find out what this place serves in the stead of palatable drinks, eh?"




*Zach widens his smirk and slips the clipped copper into some hidden pouch of the disguise.  He gives a nod of greeting to Yolo and a deep bow to the Arcansit.*

"Split my scalp Grandfather? you'd have to catch me first.  Salutations Yolo, Haessellekh.  A drink and the company of friends could be just what the priest orisons, I agree."

*Zach swivels from his position to hold open the door for his friends to pass.  In the greater shade of the door his disguise drops away to reveal a slender knight, tall for an elf, with shoulder length black hair.  Zach is outfitted in scarlet and black chain mail that remains silent in the night breeze, a falchion half as large as the man himself hangs at his side.  Even for one of the fair folk his limbs are long and thin almost to the point of distention.  Behind his high cheekbones and delicate facial features are sea green slitted eyes.*


----------



## sans (Mar 23, 2007)

Obviously in a good mood, Yolo enters trough the opened doors, *"Why thank you Zach."* 

Glancing around the tavern, the short halfling looks for the last member of their party. Unfortunately, due to Yolo's short stature, he has trouble seeing past the larger people surrounding him.

*"Is she here already? All I can see are bellies, butts and crotches... O wait, there she is."*

Yolo greets the elf as he takes a seat next to her, *"Good evening, Kurina."*


----------



## kinem (Mar 23, 2007)

Inside the tavern, people are still cleaning up.  It looks like a bar brawl has taken place here, as there are shards of glass on the floor amid spilt beer.  As is common in the better taverns, the room is lit by a _continual flame_ dancing on a ceiling fixture.

There are four people that look like they work here, because they all wera the same green uniform with the roasted boar logo on the front - a middle aged man, two younger men, and a somewhat cute brown haired woman.  There are half a dozen other humans here, five men and a woman.  All have dour expressions.  In a corner sits a lone, hooded figure (who Yalo approached and greeted).

One of the young uniformed males approaches the newcomers.  "Please excuse the mess; we had some trouble but they left.  What can I get you?"


----------



## Jemal (Mar 23, 2007)

Kurina grins down at the halfling beside her, pushing back her hood and releasing her disguise.. Now that the were all together she could relax.. "Well met, dear friends.  You missed a bit of a stir a few moments ago, but fortunately none were hurt."  The beautiful elf maiden inclined her head to her friends, her long red hair spilling over her shoulders, and her long robe magically transforming into a revealing vest and skirt that tended to leave men speechless.  She has no visible weaponns(And few places to hide them), save a quiver full of arrows on her belt.

She reached out one hand, covered in long elegant silk gloves, and poured some wine for those that drank.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 23, 2007)

Grandfather goes to sit at Kurina's table, staff thunking heavily on the floorboards as he limps over. He waves a  hand exasperatedly and takes a seat.

"To be expected, to be expected... Spread a message of hate and intolerance among too many drunk and fundamentally stupid people, and you'll spark a bar brawl or three." He grunts and lays his staff across his lap. "If it goes no farther than that, this little town will be luckier than most."


----------



## kinem (Mar 23, 2007)

When Kurina drops her disguise, the employees and other patrons alike stare in amazement.  They have rarely seen such a display of either magic or female beauty, and to see both at once is a shock.  People begin whispering to each other.  "Is it really her?" you overhear.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 24, 2007)

Kurina smiles, winking at Grandfather "Ah, I do so love to make an entrance."  She then grows serious "Foster was in here rabble rousing, then a pair of half-orcs came by, trying to start something.  Now, you KNOW I've no love for Orcs, but I think this is reaching the brushfire stage.  If something isn't done about it soon, _King_ Richards may have more problems from within than without."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 24, 2007)

"Not if he presses ahead with that...lunatic idea to corral the halfbreeds up like cattle," Grandfather grumps, sipping at his mug. "Then all the malcontents will be outside, and he'll have what he really wants. War. War fit to split the skies. War means power to a man like him...and power it will bring. But at a price too great to bear, I'm afraid. Especially now, when the blasted fields of the last war are still greening."


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 24, 2007)

Haessellekh looks chilly at Kurina then nods gloomily at Granfather's words, "I would as soon cast my eyes out as stomach another war. Perhaps we should denounce Richards and call for the formation of a parliament? It's meddlesome and could backfire I know. But ... you all probably know I've never quite been comfortable being called a 'hero'. How can any of us consider ourselves such if we just sit on our hands now?"


----------



## sans (Mar 24, 2007)

*"Surely, it will not come to war..."*

A visible change of mood blanks the smile from Yolo's face. He stares into the cup of wine which Kurina had poured for him. War... The memories of masses of people fleeing death is too much for Yolo to bear. It is not the blood nor the malnourished and miserable physical condition of the refugees that rankles. It is the blank, undead-like hopelessness that appeared in tens of thousands of spiritless eyes which fills Yolo's nightmares.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 24, 2007)

"The problem with coming out against him is that we'd then be expected to provide an alternative," Grandfather  says with a chuckle. "The people of Bylan are hungry for a leader...for a purpose. A vision to follow, for better or ill. And I don't think any of us would be happy wearing the purple of Kingship...so we either need to find another candidate...or talk some sense into the man who's already put his name into the hat."


----------



## kinem (Mar 25, 2007)

The star-struck waiter retreats, as no orders for food or drink seem forthcoming.

Suddenly there is some noise from the street - hoofbeats, approaching fast, and panicked screaming.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 25, 2007)

"Hold on a minute, you," Grandfather snaps at the retreating waiter...then pauses at the sound of trouble outside.

"Blast it. Nevermind."

With surprising spryness to one who doesn't know him, he snatches up his staff and makes haste for the door to see what's happening.


----------



## Clutching Yggdrasil (Mar 25, 2007)

*Preferring to distance himself the idle chatter before the real planning starts, the slit eyed paladin leans just inside the inn room.  Reacting immediately to the sound of approaching touble, Zach turns from his lean against the entrance wall.  His cloak flourishes out behind him as he stares in the direction of the screaming, hands already gripping the pommel and handle of his Falchion.*


----------



## sans (Mar 25, 2007)

The screaming... the screaming... 

Startled, Yolo realizes he is not just imagining the screaming, *"Hey, those screams aren't coming from inside my head!"*

He too moves to the door to investigate.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 25, 2007)

As all eyes turn to the doorway, there is a flutter of wind and Kurina is gone, now looking down on the street from her new vantage point on top of the Roasted Boar, bow in hand. "What now?" she whispers, cursing in Elven.

ooc:
I'm going to describe Kurina's 'Shifting' ability as a brief wind that goes from where she is to where she'd D-dooring too.  Also, I'm assuming that as we know this town fairly well, I'ld have a good enough mental image to send myself to the roof of the Inn. (I can do it again in 1d4 rounds)


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 26, 2007)

"_Erythnul's spite!_ what now?" Cursing, Haessellekh stumbles to her feet and out the door. As she passes through the doorway, a curious thing occurs. Her slight form more than doubles in size, yet becomes more graceful as she grows, attaining an unnatural lithesomeness. The now 12' tall seer peers about, one hand touching a rod dangling from her belt.

*OOC - H. shifts to Pit Fiend form beneath the illusion of her normal self provided by the Hat/circlet of Disguise. The rod she touches is the Rod of Absorption.*


----------



## kinem (Mar 26, 2007)

A grey horse gallops fast down down the street towards the inn, from the north.  The rider is a girl, perhaps 15 years old, wearing a simple white tunic and screaming as loud as she can.  "MONSTER!  MONSTER!"

She doesn't seem to notice Kurina on the roof of the inn, but Haessellekh gets her attention.  "Aiee!"  She attempts to wheel her horse around quickly to run from the giant woman - too quickly, as she falls off the horse which runs off.

From face down in the dirt, the girl lifts her face to look at Haessellekh in unbridled terror.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 26, 2007)

Muttering an oath in Druidic, Grandfather runs out to the little girl.

"Don't panic," he assures her. "It's just a spell that makes her big like that. A little magic...why, in a few years even you might do it. Wouldn't that be something?"

He offers a wrinkled hand, leaning on his staff and smiling gently from under his thick, bushy mustache.

"Now...why don't you let me help you up, and tell me all about this monster you were calling out about?"


----------



## sans (Mar 26, 2007)

Yolo takes note of where his companions are. Kurina is gone... probably on the roof or some other place with a good vantage. Yolo dons his shield and grasps a gleaming holy symbol of Fharlanghn. 

ooc: Those PCs who have fought with Yolo in the past know that two buffs are going to go off if combat starts. Holy Aura has a 20' radius, Prayer has a 40' radius. Both are centered on Yolo. Stay within range if you want the buffs.


----------



## kinem (Mar 26, 2007)

The girl takes 'Grandfather's' hand and lets him help her stand up.  She takes several breaths.  When she speaks it comes fast, breathless.

"A monster came from the north.  A giant dragon or demon or somethin'.  It's eatin' everthin' in its path.  We'd've been killed for sure if it didn't stop to eat our animals.  Is Fred Foster here?  I was hopin' ... if anyone could save us, maybe he could!"


----------



## Jemal (Mar 27, 2007)

Kurina's keen elven senses pick up every word, and she quickly shifts her gaze around to the north, then scans the horizons, searching for anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 27, 2007)

When the girl shrieks and falls, Haessellekh  backs up with her hands high in a conciliatory gesture. But the expression on her face is sour. At the mention of Fred Foster, she snorts. "A good thing you ran into us first child. All Foster is good for is stirring up hate. How far off is the beast?"


----------



## Clutching Yggdrasil (Mar 27, 2007)

*Zach hides a scowl at the mention of Fosters name as he concentrates on his cape, triggering the command thought to activate the wings.  He too looks towards the North horizon hoping to catch a glimpse of whatever beast may be out there chewing its way through the country side, or gods forbid the city itself.*


----------



## kinem (Mar 27, 2007)

The girl's reply continues to be fast and breathless, almost panicky.

"It was a few miles north of the city last I saw but then so was I so I don't know but like I said it was stoppin' to eat.  Near the main north road.  Foster's a hero, he fights monsters, my papa said.  It's too big to fight!  Only a hero could do it."

There are hills blocking a direct line of sight from here, but those who listen carefully hear a low deep rumble of a roar from the north.  If that sound was produced by a beast a few miles away, it would have to be big indeed.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 27, 2007)

Kurina nods to her airborne companion, then leaps off the roof, levitating downwards.  Halfway down she begins speaking. "It's not within sight, so the city is safe, at least for now, but it would be best if _someone_ did something about this before it can do any more damage."  She turns to the girl as she touches down softly beside her, her bow once again safely stored. "With all due respect to Mr Foster, I think he may wish the 'giant beast slaying' up to someone else."  She turns to the Druid "Grandfather, we must find out what's going on to the North.. Perhaps it's wounded or angered, and we may calm it without any bloodshed.  And if not.." Kurina looks around to her powerful companions with a shrug.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 27, 2007)

Grandfather helps the girl to her feet and waves an impatient hand at the queries of the others.

"Tell me something about this monster,"  he says in calm, kindly tone. "Did it have a great shell on its back? Like a turtle, almost, but spikey? And two enormous horns pointing straight ahead, like this?"

He raises his hands to his forehead, and extends his fingers out, like horns jutting straight out over his eyes.


----------



## sans (Mar 27, 2007)

"Or was it a dragon with giant wings like this?", Yolo asks as he jumps up and down flapping his arms in the air. Perhaps the war had finally gotten to him.


----------



## kinem (Mar 27, 2007)

The girl looks up in wonder as Kurina levitates down.

"You're heroes too, aren't you? It - the monster - it kind of looked like that!  Like a giant turtle dragon with horns.  No wings.  You think you can stop it?"


----------



## Jemal (Mar 27, 2007)

"A giant, horned turtle? Doesn't sound so bad.." She stops as she sees Grandfather's face.. that wasn't any normal turtle he was describing.  Switching to Sylvan, which she knows he understands, but doubts anyone else would "What troubles you so?  An overgrown turtle should be little trouble.. It isn't even winged, we could attack it from the air with little repurcusions, drive it to the sea perhaps."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 27, 2007)

On hearing the girl's words, Grandfather's eyes close for a moment, and he seems not only to be playing at being old, but actually old. His seemingly boundless vitality flickers, and in that instant he seems painfully vulnerable, tired, and feeble.

Then he draws a deep breath and smiles encouragingly, if a bit tiredly, at the girl.

"You've done very well to come here so fast, and you've saved a lot of lives. I'm very proud of you. I want you to go into the inn there and wait just a moment while we decide what must be done, all right?"

He shoos her into the inn, just waving a hand at Kurina until she's safely out of earshot, upon which time his expression turns bleak.

"What she described is a monster of antiquity, unleashed as Bylan was beating back the dread Empire in an act of desperation and -spite-." Grandfather says, his face twisting on the last word. "There will be no reasoning with it, no compromising, no peaceful resolution. It's fury and hunger rule it so completely that not even those that unearthed the thing could control it."

His forehead beetles and he rubs between his brows.

"We must evacuate this town at once. The tarrasque has awakened again."


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 27, 2007)

"If it is headed directly for the city, then there is likely to be little time for evacuation. Everyone, please take hold of my arm. I will transport us to the northern gate. From there we can plan and ask the guards to evacuate the citizenry south."

Unbidden, memories of the last time she had seen the Tarrasque. It had been over a century ago and she had no idea if some sorcery had been worked upon it to make it yet more devastating since. But then, it had been a true terror. Several times, even as Haessellekh and other Sasoguese troops supported its tireless but plodding blitzkrieg advance, it consumed fellow soldiers that strayed too near. But that wasn't the worst of it. The worst was when she was forced, though the changes the *others* had wrought upon her brain, to use her own arcane skills to herd regrouping Bylanese back into the dread creatures path. She could still hear the screams, smell the blood, great pools of it from crushed bodies. No, this time would be different. They would turn the beast back, destroy it if they could, saviors rather than butchers.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 28, 2007)

Kurina lets loose a stream of VERY Unlady-like words in Elven, Halfling, and Orcish as they head to the gate. Noticing a couple odd looks, she responds "What? I WAS a sailor for over a decade!  And this IS a bit more of a problem than I thought... I've visited several sites in my travels that were once large cities, even powerful empires, brought down by this single mindless beast!"  She steadies herself with a deep breath.  "What do we know?  I've heard it's nearly indestructible, incredibly huge, eats anything.. Does anybody know more?  Wait.. No wings, right?  That should make it simpler... Right?"


----------



## kinem (Mar 28, 2007)

The girl accepted 'Grandfather's' directive and went in to the tavern.  Inside, she sits at an empty table.  The waiter who had been at Kurina's table brings the girl a mug of beer to calm her nerves.

(ooc: Are you going to discuss tactics a bit more first, or teleport to the northern gate?)


----------



## sans (Mar 28, 2007)

Yolo grabs a hold of Haessellekh's pant leg, *"Let's go!"*

Addressing everyone, *"For strategy, how about Grandfather summons a plump n' tasty dire boar? We can then grant the boar flight and lure the hungry Tarrasque to a more suitable area. The most suitable areas being the mouth of a volcano followed by a bottomless pit. Unfortunately, I don't think there are any of those around here. I suppose we could lure it into a large cave and then collapse the entrance. Any caves around here? No? Oh well, I guess we're just going to have to beat the crap out of it. Ew, thats quite a disgusting expression if you think about it... beating the excrement out of something.

Ooo, ooo, I remember a story this bard was told me. A psychotic druid once created some magic berry bombs and jumped into the maw of an undead, half-dragon killer blue whale lycanthrope. The druid ignited the bomb somewhere in the lower intestine, probably near the colon... killed, err, re-killed the undead beast in an instant!"*

Yes... Yolo has finally lost it.


----------



## kinem (Mar 28, 2007)

(ooc: Apparently so.  Just a reminder: there are no Summoning spells, although it could be interpreted as finding a real boar.  Also, I didn't mention it, but there are no lycanthropes IMC.   )


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 28, 2007)

"I say again, at least one of us needs to get these people out of here," Grandfather insists. "The odds of us beating this beast in our first encounter is very low! We have no idea what its strengths and weaknesses...if it has any...are. We have to be prepared to withdraw, recover from our wounds, and plan another attack. And that means getting these people to safety -now-!"


----------



## Jemal (Mar 29, 2007)

"I'll do it, I can move around faster, so I'll catch up to you.  But first tell me what we are doing? Just heading straight out there to confront it?" Kurina  Looks up at the sky and lets out a screech, moments later a Hawk lands on her outstretched hand. "She'll help me find you."


OOC: On average, Kurina can Dimension Door 4 times a minute for 1200' each time, plus her normal movement on other rounds.  She can rouse the members of the town needed, and catch up with the party, using her Hawk Companion to keep an eye on/find the rest of the party and lead her to them.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 29, 2007)

Grandfather nods heavily. "Confront it, yes. Hopefully we can slow it down long enough to give the people here time to escape. And what we learn from this battle should help us prepare for the next confrontation...when we may actually have a chance to destroy it. This time, we are testing it's defenses and powers, and giving the people here time to evacuate. That's all."

He nods at Kurina. "Get to it then. Start with the town mayor or elders...the leaders that these people are used to listening to and obeying. Get them on your side first, and the rest should follow easily enough."


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 31, 2007)

Still holding her arm out, Haessellekh radiates urgency, "We cannot delay! If it arrives before a different plan is decided upon, we will remain airborne while I'll try to gain control of its mind. Zach, run interference in case it somehow manages to reach us in the air. Yolo stay ready to heal. Grandfather do you still have that enchanted bag of animals?"

*EDIT - change of plans due to having confused the house rules with those of Jemal's game   *


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 31, 2007)

(psst...I can't summon diddly...remember the house rules? )


----------



## Jemal (Apr 1, 2007)

Kurina nods and is off to inform the mayor, followed by the priests and then whoever else she thinks could be useful in evacuation (Foster could probably get people stirred up, and Rainold Garook is a powerful enough mage, he may be able to help evacuate somehow).

"I will follow as soon as the town is ready." She tells her companions.


----------



## kinem (Apr 2, 2007)

Kurina dimension-hops her way to City Hall, which she finds is strung with many signs and decorations in anticipation of tomorrow's coronation.  The guards recognize her and rouse the Mayor, who had gone to bed (with his wife, Julia).

Mayor Richards soon emerges.  He is middle aged and a little overweight, but carries it well enough, for like many aristocrats he's no stranger to combat training.

When Kurina briefs him on the situation he says "Gods!  Well, I'll instruct the City Guard to help with the evacuation.  This ... considering the timing, I think this attack is no coincidence.  How could the beast have got here?  Well, my thanks to you and to your companions."

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The rest of the party teleports with Haessellekh to the North Gate.  Settonton is a walled city, but has outgrown the walled area and many farms and homes are found on the outside of the walls.  Of course, if the magically powerful armies of the Sasoguese had come here, walls would have been of little use in any case.

The Gate itself is currently open, and some panicked folks are already streaming into the city.  The sounds of bugles along the wall and from nearby Guard posts indicates that an alarm is already being raised.

Looking out on the road, perhaps a mile in the distance, you see the beast itself.  It is slowly chasing after a fleeing man on horseback.  The man, fool or not, dismounts and flees on foot while his horse flees of it own accord.  The giant beast suddenly surges forward quickly and grabs up the horse.







It pops the snack in its mouth, then stops and sits back, apparently taking some time to digest and relax.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 2, 2007)

After Rousing the town, Kurina hears the bugles "That was quick!" She mutters, wooshing onto a rooftop and running/D-hopping along the rooves (Assuming they're stable enough to support weight) to the northern gate.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 3, 2007)

Grandfather grimaces and points, "Time to start distracting! Shield yourselves against acid if you can. I've heard tell of it spitting the stuff...not to mention that it's fond of eating its foes. I'll see if I can't get that rider clear of the battle!"

With those words the old man's body stretches, lengthens, bursts into dark, bristly fur...then spreads tenebrous wings widely. Now in the form of a dire bat, he flaps towards the fleeing rider with all haste, meaning to snatch him up and fly him clear. He does manage to get off a charm to protect against acid on the way though.

(Wildshape dire bat, casting Resist Energy vs acid on self, then doubletiming it to the fleeing rider. I'll grab him and fly him into town...hopefully while the others keep the T busy. Then I'll return to the fray!)


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 3, 2007)

Oddly, Haessellekh breathes a sigh of relief upon seeing the Tarrasque, "A mile off. Perhaps to late for that man, but for Settonton itself there's time."

In the language of the dragons of eld, Haessellekh forms word that are themselves keys, unlocking a spark of Creation. A green, unnatural light spills from her hands, mixing with a dark bilious smoke from her mouth as she weaves the spark into a matrix drawn from the plane of shadow. The cloud churns and rises far into the air like a thing alive, expanding almost exponentially as it goes. Above the town, the cloud reforms into 20' high letters in Bylanian, "DANGER! Evacuate south!" The giant image also rumbles with a voice like a primordial god, repeating the warning to evacuate.

Haessellekh then turns Zach. "If you permit me, I can grant you the form and strength of a giant. It may be enough to allow you to penetrate the beast's hide."

*OOC - Sorry, I was waiting for a reply regarding Grandfather's Bag of Tricks. But it was an edit to an existing post so it was probably missed.

H. casts Major Image*


----------



## kinem (Apr 4, 2007)

Grandfather, in direbat form, heads towards the man ... and the monster.  It will take him about three minutes of flying to reach the man's current location, or about two minutes to reach the man assuming the man keeps running towards the city.

The tarrasque doesn't seem to be in any hurry right now.  It's lazing about in the middle of a field, presumably digesting.

People are fleeing both towards the city, and when the giant sign appears in the air, many people in the city flee away from the north gate.

There is a force of about two dozen City Guards massed near the north gate.  They don't approach the party, perhaps out of fear of being asked to help fight the monster.  There is a leader among them, issuing orders to help with the evacuation, but mostly trying to prevent wholesale panic and flight among his troops.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 4, 2007)

Kurina reaches the City wall and looks north at the Tarrasque.  She mutters in Elven "In all the lands I've never seen a beast like that." before shaking her head and noticing the fleeing man (Assuming he's not dead by the time she gets there). Judging the distance, she figures it'd take her about a minute to get there, then see's Grandfather almost there. "He'll reach the man first, but if that thing goes after the man.. or him..."  She shakes her head, heading down to her companions. 
"It would've had a harder time catching me, do you think it'll go after them?" She asks her friends.

*OOC : Sorry for the math, I'm writing this down mostly for myself.
[A mile is 5,280 feet]
OK... On average get a Shift every 2.5 rounds, move 30' when I do, run 120' on rounds I don't, 4 Shifts a minute = 5,640'/minute, or an avg of 560'/round (which is, btw, 64MPH).
Worst I can do is 3/minute(move 450/round, ~51MPH), best is 10(move 1230/round ~139MPH).
[sblock=Examples]
R1  : Move, D-door. Roll a 3
R2  : Run
R3  : Run
R4  : Move, D-door. Roll a 2
R5  : Run
R6  : Move, D-door. Roll a 4
R7  : Run
R8  : Run
R9  : Run
R10 : Move, D-door. Roll a 1

R1  : Move, D-door. Roll a 4
R2  : Run
R3  : Run
R4  : Run
R5  : Move, D-door. Roll a 3
R6  : Run
R7  : Run
R8  : Move, D-door. Roll a 2
R9  : Run
R10 : Move, D-door. Roll a 1

R1  : Move, D-door. Roll a 1
R2  : Move, D-door. Roll a 2
R3  : Run
R4  : Move, D-door. Roll a 3
R5  : Run
R6  : Run
R7  : Move, D-door. Roll a 4
R8  : Run
R9  : Run
R10 : Run
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Apr 6, 2007)

The man fleeing from the colossal monster reaches a fence and climbs over it.  He resumes his flight, but then he sees an enormous bat approaching him.  Not sure which way to flee, he turns to the side and runs that way.

The tarrasque lazily starts forward, coming a little closer, but is in no hurry.  It lets the man get away, and turns towards a nearby house.

Grandfather has to land near the man and turn back into a human in order to gain the man's trust.  Once he does he is able to change back to dire bat form and slowly carry the man.  The frantic man worries about his family and neighbors and animals.  His wife and children were also fleeing, and should have a head start since he went to a neighbor's house to warm him, but the neighbor was already gone.  "Thank you, sir!"

(ooc: Is Grandfather taking the man to the wall?  What are the rest of you doing?)


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 7, 2007)

Grandfather, with the man's permission, doublemoves him to the north gate where the guards are organizing the evacuation. (direbat doublemove is 80' per round) That done, he wheels about to survey the situation on the ground between the Tarrasque and the north wall...if there's any other people close enough to be in danger, he'll pull another rescue op. Otherwise, he closes in on the Tarrasque, in preparation of joining the fight.


----------



## kinem (Apr 8, 2007)

The tarrasque approaches the house it was looking at and appears to inspect it, sniffing and nibbling.  Not quite a tree, or a hill, or a prey-animal, the house seems to share some characteristics with all of those.  The beast swipes a huge claw through the house, sending a section of it crashing down.

Grandfather deposits the rescued man near the city wall.  Dazed and confused, the man says "Thank you" again.  He turns to watch the monster in the distance.

You see no more fleeing people that appear to be in immediate danger.  The people from the farms and houses near the monster likely have fled by now, alerted by noise or neighbors, but it's certainly possible that some remain, perhaps asleep.  There are various animals locked up or fenced in, certainly.


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 8, 2007)

After waiting but a moment for Zach's reply, Haessellekh reaches out to touch him with a hand that pulses with an odd colorless glow. The contact sends a ripple through the elf's body, like a disturbed pond. As the weird distortion effect spreads, the seer's voice, which had been an obscure murmur, rises in pitch and volume. When the ripple extends to his extremities, a non-euclidean shift occurs, causing the warrior to suddenly double in height. Haessellekh's intonations then take on a new tone, as she appears to put both hands slightly inside Zach's enlarged figure. With a sickening tearing sound, she whips her hands back. The holy warrior's skin pulls free with the withdrawn hands, becoming disintegrating immateria once freed of torn from its native frame. Revealed beneath are the massive muscles and dour gray features of a stone giant. Haessellekh continues layering enchantments, placing a defensive glamour on Yolo as well.

"Lets see what see what we can do about Sasog's little present", Haesselekh mutters, her voice rife with irony. Cynically, she spends a precious moment to alter her magical disguise, covering her unfurling bat-like wings in the appearance of angelic feathers. The next moment she is aloft, heading directly for the Tarrasque. En route she pauses twice to marshal psychic energies. At the first pause, and otherworldly translucent field springs up around her. But the reason for the second pause remains mysterious.

*OOC - Casts Enlarge Person then Polymorph on Zach, manifests Concealing Amorpha and Schism on herself.

EDIT - Also casts Greater Heroism on Zach, Displacement on Zach and Yolo*


----------



## Jemal (Apr 9, 2007)

ooc: Sry, Easter

Kurina begins heading towards the beast at full speed, dissapearing every few seconds to reappear a thousand feet further ahead.  When she gets within a thousand feet of it, she lets the Shifting Wind(Dimension Door) carry her high above the beast, bow in hand as she sights in on it's head, hoping to distract it.


 Run + D-door towards it (as noted before).  When within 1000 feet, Activate Boots of Levitation and dimension door directly above it 200' in air, holding place via the boots.  Next round after she gets there she uses Manyshot to try and get it's attention. [4 arrows, 1 attack roll: Attack +30, damage 1d8+9+1d6fire Each arrow.  Range increment is 310'. (165', doubled since she's shooting straight down)]


----------



## kinem (Apr 10, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]OK, I am trying to keep this as simple as reasonable.  Since we haven't been in combat rounds yet, there is some flexibility as to who did what when.  I will assume that Kurina, Grandfather, and Haessellekh have timed their approaches to arrive in the vicinity of the beast more or less at the same time, as explained below.  This is mainly to reduce the number of "I keep going towards it" posts every round while other PCs are in combat.

Zach will be approaching on foot and will arrive several rounds later, the exact number being determined by how long it takes Ivellious to get back to PBP.

Yolo will also approach on foot unless Brother Allard specifies otherwise and is the slowest, so if he wants to participate in the combat anytime soon he pretty much will have to cast fly or teleport.[/sblock]

(ooc: Round 1)

The tarrasque backs away from the house, bored with it.  It starts ambling towards the city when Kurina appears 200' above the creature.  She shoots four flaming arrows from her bow simultaneously, hitting the monster's back.  It's hard to tell if there is much of an effect, but the monster roars - she's got it's attention all right!

If there's one thing it learned from being used in war by the Sasoguese, it's that stings are caused by creatures trying to hurt it.  It scans the sky for the attacker, and _spits_ at her the show its opinion of what she did.

The blob of acid catches her, a great gout of burning mucus streaming from the monster's huge mouth.  It is surprisingly well aimed; though it did slow down somewhat on the way up, it is able to reach her.  She is able to twist to avoid the worst of it, but the burning acid is quite painful nontheless.  She feels a little bit sick to her stomach.

(ooc: Kurina takes 27 points of acid damage, hp 96/123, and at the moment she is sickened, taking -2 to most rolls.)

The fight has been joined.  By now, Haessellekh is about 400' horizontally from the monster, and about 200' high from the ground.  Grandfather (in direbat form) is about 200' from it and about 100' high.  They are roughly in the direction of the city from the monster.  (ooc: Which is important if the objective here is to lead it away from town.)

(ooc: Next up are the PCs.  Post in any order.)


----------



## Brother Allard (Apr 10, 2007)

OOC: Sorry for the delay.  I somehow forgot to subscribe to the IC thread... D'oh.

Yolo draws a string of beads from the pack at his side and mutters a few quick prayers over them.  Dropping them back into his bag, he flies over the ramparts, tapping Zach on the shoulder as he wings past, and moves to join the others hovering uncomfortably close to the great beast's head.

Not sure if any of this can still be said to have taken place before combat, so I'll just put it down.  He'll at least begin this series of actions.
1. Draw prayer beads and activate bead of karma.
2. Cast quickened _Divine Power_ and _Fly_
3. Fly to Zach and cast _Protection from Energy (acid)_ on Zach (120 points)
4. I'm not sure how far the others are from Zach at this point, so Yolo will either fly to them if he can reach them in 1 or 2 rounds, Dimension Door, or, if they are still a long ways indeed, he will teleport.


----------



## kinem (Apr 10, 2007)

After praying with his strand of prayer beads and casting some spells to prepare for the battle, Yolo teleports to the scene, arriving successfully near Grandfather.

(ooc: PCs left to act this round: Haessellekh, Kurina, Grandfather.  Zach if Ivellious returns.)


----------



## Jemal (Apr 11, 2007)

Kurina shouts in surprise and pain, then grits her teeth and takes aim again. *Twang* she drops another four together, and floats upwards, trying to get a bit more distance so she's harder to hit.

ooc: Another Multishot, Fighting Defensively, taking penalty from levitating. (+25 attack, AC now 46.  If it's a reflex save, remember that I have Evasion).  Also, during combat, I'll need to know what my 1d4 roll for Shifting is each time I use it, so I know when I can use it again.  I last used it 2 rounds ago (Shift up, draw bow, next round Shoot, this round Shoot).


----------



## kinem (Apr 11, 2007)

Kurina knows that she won't be able to dimension-shift again for about another 12 seconds.

*Twang*!  This time the arrows hit on the left side of the beast but seem to glance off of its hard shell.  (ooc: A miss, but a touch attack would have hit.)

She floats 20' higher, and is now 220' from the ground.

(ooc: left to act: Haessellekh, Grandfather, Zach)


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 11, 2007)

Zach will activate his wings of flying, and will head to battle as soon as possible, Pulling out his Scimitar and Shield.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 11, 2007)

Grandfather flaps in closer, and for those with the ears to hear it, squeaks in eerie patterns in the ultrasonic voice of bats. One of his clawed feet bursts into flame, finally erupting in a great discharge of a bright, firey comet that howls through the air towards the towering underbelly of the Tarrasque.

(move action to get closer and then casting Fire Seed. 20d6 Fire, Ranged touch attack +20 to hit.)


----------



## kinem (Apr 11, 2007)

(ooc: Welcome back, Ivellious!)

Approaching the giant monster as fast as he can, the winged Zach flys to within about 160' of it.

Grandfather, in direbat form, flaps forward and casts a spell.  There is no visible effect as of yet.  He too is now about as close to it as Zach.

(ooc: see OOC.  You can't cast the fire seeds spell and toss the acorn in the same round.)

(left to act this round: Haessellekh)


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 11, 2007)

(OOC Thanks.  Kinda stupid to leave something I enjoy when I feel like a total trainwreck, so I've decided to come back and try my hand.)


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 11, 2007)

Seeing the battle already joined, Haessellekh pours on speed, flying level towards the creature. "Grandfather, fire won't even slow this beast. I've seen ....", she doesn't finish the thought.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 12, 2007)

The huge bat glances at Haessellekh and makes an awkward shrug with its wings...as if to say, "Eh, might as well."

He still seems intent on releasing the little burning bomblet as soon as he has a chance.


----------



## kinem (Apr 12, 2007)

Haessellekh flys quickly; she is now about as close to the monster as Zach and Grandfather.

(round 3)

Though not oblivious to the strange creatures fast approaching, the tarrasque continues to focus its ire at the only one to have attacked it yet, Kurina.  It spits another spray of acid and burns her again, as does some of the residual acid from last time.  (ooc: total of 21 damage)

Grandfather surges forward, intent on using the acorn he prepared as a weapon.  He tosses it at the giant beast.  Even from this height and distance, it is not hard to strike such a large creature.

There is a great FLASH of fire as the missile strikes the front of the monster and explodes.  It ROARS in pain!  The tarrasque does look scorched in the area of the strike.

Haessellekh has seen many fireballs seemingly bounce off the creature, but that may be due to a general resistance to spells.

But even so the damaged area is but a fraction of its bulk, and right before your eyes you notice that the burns quickly begin to heal.  The beast will be whole again in less than a quarter of a minute.

(left to act: Kurina, Yolo, Haessellekh, Zach)


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 12, 2007)

A sickly green aura spills from Haessellekh as she reaches out psychically, attempting to gain control of the colossal creature's mind. She raises her eyebrows in mild surprise upon seeing the fireseed actually harm the beast, but says nothing. The unexpected result seems to be completely forgotton however, as all of her concentration focuses on the Tarrasque's psyche. Blood begins to flow from one of her nostrils as pushes herself to the utmost.

*OOC - Manifests fully augmented Psionic Dominate. Using Overchannel to push the DC 1 higher (DC 32). 27 damage to self.*


----------



## kinem (Apr 13, 2007)

(ooc: Psionic Dominate has a 1 round manifesting time, so the result will not be revealed until the next round.)


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 13, 2007)

Zach sees the acid hit Kurina, and thinks a moment to go help her, and heal her, but he shakes his head as he continues to fly towards the monstrosity, intending to by as much time as possible with his knew form.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 13, 2007)

Kurina grimaces in pain and lets the wind carry her to some vantage point within good range of the beast.  Hopefully the beast would be confused by her dissapearance and unable to find her until she could renew her assault.  And judging from what happened with that fire seed, maybe her flaming arrows were hurting it more than she thought.

 If there's a good vantage point (Big rock, stable tree-branch, building, whatever) within range of it, she'll d-door there.  Closest possible, with a max distance of ~330'.  If there's nothing good, she'll try to appear near something (tree, rock, whatever) she could use for cover while still getting a shot at it.

Preferably on the other side of the beast if available.  If she gets its attention again, she wants it heading away from town.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 13, 2007)

Grandfather chortles ultrasonically. Well now, that changed things.

He calls to mind a variant of the same spell...but THIS fire seed blazed with all the fury of the summer sun, burning like a little piece of the plane of fire itself. He flies higher, angling for a good firing position as he does.

(Maximized Fire Seed and move higher)


----------



## Brother Allard (Apr 13, 2007)

"So it is not _quite_ invulnerable," Yolo notes.  "That is somewhat encouraging."

Chanting a quick prayer, he swoops to within 75' of the beast and utters and anathema.

Casts _destruction_, DC 26.


----------



## kinem (Apr 13, 2007)

Zach swoops towards the monster, and it sees him coming.  Angry now, it turns its face towards him and bites him as he arrives!

The giant Zach is a skilled warrior, and manages to keep his vitals out of the creatures mouth, but he's cut from the scraping.  (ooc: 40 damage, 20 of which were temp hp from Greater Heroism)

He sees an opportunity in the current proximity of the giant beast's neck, and slashes into it with his enlarged scimitar.  (ooc: crit) The beast again ROARS in pain as he does some damage, but it is not really as hurt as he might have hoped.

Kurina sees a large tree about 300' away.  Vanishing, she appears behind it.  It will be a while before she can pull that trick again.  (ooc: 4 rounds)  Most of the acid has dripped off of her or evaporated, but some remains, and it continues to burn her.  (ooc: 5 damage)

Yolo casts his spell and it appears to irritate the tarrasque, but no more.  (ooc: Beat SR, but it saved)

(ooc: round 4)

The tarrasque turns on Zach with a fury!  It tries to bite him, and almost chews his head clean off, but the _displacement_ effect fooled it, and it snaps its jars in empty air.  Its horns miss as well, but it manages to claw him twice and whack him with its mighty tail.  (ooc: 47 damage.)

Haessellekh doesn't think she was able to gain control of the creature's mind.  (ooc: didn't beat SR)

Grandfather casts a spell, creating another Fire seed, that he'll toss when he can.

(left to act are Zach, Haessellekh, Kurina, and Yolo)


----------



## Jemal (Apr 14, 2007)

Now steadied and somewhat safe, Kurina lines up her bow and begins unloading arrows into the beast. 


Rapid Shot, counting the -2 range penalty (165' range increments): +33/33/28/23/18, Damage 1d8+9 +1d6 fire.  Threat 19-20/X3


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 14, 2007)

Zach, knowing defense isn't an option at the moment goes for an all out assault on the monster, slashing at it with his scimitar and bashing it back with his shield, screaming at the monster in fury.

OOC +39/+34/+29/+24 melee [1d6+20+2d6 Holy; 15-20/x2; Slashing; Holy Avenger Scimitar]
Only TWF +38/+33 melee [1d4+9; x2; Piercing; Wounding, +3 Defending Wounding Spiked Light Steel Shield]


----------



## kinem (Apr 14, 2007)

Kurina still feels sick from the acid, but luck is with her at the moment and she hits the monster with all five of her shots; the last impacts near a leg joint and seems to do a bit more damage than the others, but overall any damage to the monster seems small, as the other arrows practically just bounce off, but perhaps the flames do a little damage.

Zach's next strike hits the monster in the neck again as it howls in fury.  Quickly he follows up with more slashes of his large scimitar and shield bashes, hurting it with the scimitar twice more, though his last blow slides off the creature's armor-like plating.  While the damage he's done to it is not insignificant, drawing blood and howls, it is still rather less than he might have expected given the placement and force of his strikes.

His shield bashes seem completely ineffective; despite what he would take to be solid hits, the giant shield seems to do no damage to the monster whatsoever.

The monster is surprisingly agile given its enormous bulk, and the ground shakes as its huge claws dig into the wheat field.

(ooc: Waiting for Yolo to act)


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 15, 2007)

Nose still bleeding unchecked, Haessellekh redoubles her efforts

*Overchanneled Psionic Dominate again. 21 damage to self.*


----------



## Brother Allard (Apr 16, 2007)

A frown creases Yolo's normally smooth brow.  He concentrates his attention upon the beast, marshaling the powers of Fharlanghn to disrupt the resonances of the space surrounding the beast.

_Implosion_, fort negates (DC 27), CL 28 for overcoming SR.


----------



## kinem (Apr 17, 2007)

The monster's huge size and great strength seem to allow it to resist Yolo's spell; there is no change seen in it.

(ooc: round 5)

The tarrasque's wounds continue to heal rapidly, as the cuts Zach dealt to it begin to close.  It bites him, gores him, shakes the ground as it spins around, claws him, and wacks him hard in the head with its giant tail.  (ooc: 113 damage this round)  It seems to have somewhat understood the displacement effect or at least gotten the hang of it, as only one claw misses him due to that in these past several seconds.

The giant Zach is in serious trouble now, bleeding from several wounds and reeling from the blow to his head.  It does not look like he could survive another such series of massive attacks from the monster.

Haessellekh, swooping around for another pass, feels that the monster has again resisted her control, though she did get a little closer to overcoming it this time.  (ooc: beat SR, but it saved)

Grandfather, hovering, tosses his new fire seed; it hits the side of the monster as it bursts into intense flame.    The tarrasque shrieks loudly in pain!  The giant beast is clearly wounded now, but even so, not as badly as one might hope; it is extremely tough.

Kurina feels a little better physically at least, as the remaining acid evaporates and the sick feeling leaves her stomach.

(ooc: left to act: Haessellekh, Zach, Kurina, Yolo.  See OOC)


----------



## Jemal (Apr 17, 2007)

"Damit!" Kurina sees Zach being mauled, and moves from behind the tree, out into the open "HEY BIG UGLY, OVER HERE!  I'M READY FOR ANOTHER ROUND!" SHe shouts, sending another group of arrows at it 

move 30' out into the open, and Manyshot again.
Manyshot : +30, Damage 1d8+9 +1d6 fire X 4.  Range 165'  Threat 19-20/X3
*2 rounds left till Shift*


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 17, 2007)

Zach brings the shield to his chest to touch himself as he allows the holy aura heal some of his wounds.  He then flees hoping that he might be able to recover some of his wounds.
Heals 40 points and flys back 50ft away from the Tarrasque


----------



## Brother Allard (Apr 17, 2007)

Yolo quickly turns and swooping after Zach, intending to cast _Heal_, provided he can catch him.


----------



## kinem (Apr 17, 2007)

Kurina's volley of four flaming arrows in one shot hits the monster, but most of the arrows just slide off, scorching it just a bit though.

Zach feels better as he touches himself, as the healing energy starts to close his wounds.  When he flys away, the tarrasque sees an opportunity to bite him again, and the massive jaws catch a bit of him as they snap shut.  It considers swallowing the annoying morsel, but unfortunately, its stomach is already nearly full of cows and horses and peasants, so it lets Zach go.

Yolo swoops down and tries to aim for Zach.  His aim is good, and he taps the paladin; the healing energy flows through Zach and cures most of his wounds.  (ooc: He's now at 227 hp)

(ooc: left to act: Haesellekh)


----------



## kinem (Apr 19, 2007)

(ooc: Moving along due to going out of town.)

Haessellekh does not react in time to try anything else before the tarrasque takes action again.

(ooc: round 6)

The giant monster hurts, though it knows these annoying pests are nothing to it.  Still, it can use some time - just a few moments - for its wounds to heal, especially with the creatures somehow making it burn; it will finish the pests later.  Incredibly, it takes off running, away from Grandfather and so away from the city, at an incredible speed.  It runs some six hundred feet in a few seconds, before it is forced to slow down again.

It is now about 600' from most of the party, and about 900' from Kurina.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 19, 2007)

Um, if it ran away from the city, shouldn't that be _towards_ Kurina, who moved to the opposite side of it?


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 20, 2007)

"Grandfather's attacks appeared to be effective but will heal quickly. Shall we pursue? Or simply follow at a distance to see if it leaves the vicinity?"


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 22, 2007)

Grandfather's dire bat form blurs and twists...seems to dissipate into a near-transparent vortex of air.

When he speaks, it's with the gusty, breathy tones of an air elemental!

"Keep the pressure on it," he urges. "If you're hurt stay back, but keep doing damage! With any luck at all we can drive it into the wilderness and give the refugees a chance to escape!"

Handlike torrents of wind gesture, and the earth around the Tarrasque bursts into howling green fires that corruscate and dance wildly around it!

(Empowered Firestorm! 30d6 damage, Ref DC 27 for half)


----------



## Brother Allard (Apr 23, 2007)

Yolo shrugs and follow suit: a brief incantation and a tremendous gout of holy fire.

Empowered Firestorm (spell-like ability) 22d6, Ref DC 23 for half, CL 28 for overcoming SR.


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 24, 2007)

Flying towards the Tarrasque, Haessellekh holds a hand clawed before her and whispers into it in draconic. A ball of black and green flames ignites, which the seer pitches in a long sailing arc at the great beast.

*Move action towards Tarrasque, casts Delayed Blast Fireball, set to explode immediately upon impact.*


----------



## kinem (Apr 24, 2007)

(ooc: My bad; the tarrasque is about 400' from Kurina.  She is more to the west compared to it.  It ran north and somewhat east.)

The three huge explosions of magical fire flash one after the other.  Roars of rage and pain, deep and seeming loud even from this distance, indicate that at least some of the barrage has penetrated the beast's defenses.

(ooc: left to act: Kurina, Zach)


----------



## Jemal (Apr 24, 2007)

Kurina moves out from behind her cover, determined not to let it get too far away, drawing and shooting another quartet of arrows as she does so, shouting at her companions, hoping to be heard "KEEP AT IT, WE MAY BE ABLE TO BRING IT DOWN!"

Move 30' towards it followed by another Manyshot.

range = 370' (-4 penalty). 
attack = +26, 4d8+4d6+36(4 arrows), threat: 19-20/X3.
Can Shift again in 1 round.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 24, 2007)

Grandfather, even as an air elemental, seems a bit dubious about that...but he paces the tarrasque easily enough from above and gamely casts another spell, intoning in a deep voice, _"By ancient pacts I now call due, unleash the Deep Fires upon my foe!"_

There is a rumble from within the earth; so deep that it seems like the concerns of another continent. Then a crack opens beneath the Tarrasque, and green flames the likes of which are seen by only a few in their lifetimes. Hungry and horrible and nearly too bright to look at.

(Empowered Maximized Flame Strike! 90+ half of 15d6 damage. Ref save 24 for half. Half fire, half divine damage. SR check is +22.)


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 24, 2007)

Zach watches as everyone continues their assaults on it, shaking his head.  "Seems to be a fruitless effort." He says softly to himself, though for being a gaint now, it's a booming voice.  Even though he believes the effort to be useless, he'll keep after the tarrasque, not to engage it, but to only steer it away from the city.

(Flys closer to the tarrasque, not moving into range for it to strike him, but far enough to hopefully deffer the monster elsewhere


----------



## kinem (Apr 25, 2007)

Kurina's flaming arrows streak towards the fleeing giant beast, but it looks like they just richochet off its hard shell.

As Zach gives chase, the tarrasque still seems to be fleeing, though at a slower pace than before.

(ooc: now in round 7)

Huge, bright flames shoot out from beneath the creature as Grandfather casts his magic.  However, this time there is no roar from the beast, which suggests it's not being hurt.  It just continues its trot.

(ooc: left to act: Zach, Kurina, Haessellekh, Yolo)


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 25, 2007)

Continuing his action from last turn, Zach moves to keep with it incase it decides to turn to attack the city


----------



## Jemal (Apr 25, 2007)

Kurina moves forward again, another set of arrows flying out at the best, trying to keep it on course away from the city.

 move 30', attack at +26, another Manyshot.
Shift Ready for use.


----------



## Brother Allard (Apr 25, 2007)

Surprised by their apparent success, Yolo redoubles his efforts.

Empowered Firestorm (spell-like ability) 22d6, Ref DC 23 for half, CL 28 for overcoming SR.


----------



## kinem (Apr 25, 2007)

As the wind picks up a bit, Kurina's flaming shots go wide, not even making contact with the monster.

Another huge firestorm flashes around the fleeing tarrasque.  It growls, but the worst of the flames curve around its armored bulk, not reaching any vital areas.

(ooc: left to act: Haessellekh.  See OOC.)


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 25, 2007)

Seeing the diminishing returns on their attempts to burn the creature. Haessellekh closes to the outside range of her Dominate ability and desultorily attempts twice more to control it. But while she does concentrate on the attempts, she doesn't push herself to the point of further nosebleeds.

*ML 17 +2 for Spell Penetration, DC 31 *


----------



## kinem (Apr 26, 2007)

(ooc: Spell Penetration does not apply to psionics.  Caster level will be 17 for these attempts.)

Haesellekh flys to chase the beast.  She attempts once again to dominate the tarrasque, and again, she finds that the creature resists her attempt.  She will try one last time ...

The monster continues trotting away, crushing a few trees and a fence that happen to be in its path.

Zach chases it as well to keep pace, but does not attempt to approach it again.

Kurina runs towards it and lets fly another fearsome foursome of flaming arrows.  The arrows hit this time, though the monster takes little notice; its wounds are healing faster than the annoyances are coming, now.

The definition of insanity, it has been said, is to keep repeating the same action and expect a different result than before.  Haesellekh, then, is just about on the limits of her sanity as she tries once again to dominate the mind of the monster.

Luck, however, can be a factor with such magics.  A man or a beast might shrug off one spell by force of will, only to be caught unawares by a seemingly identical charm and fall into its snare.  Such is the case now, as the monster's resistance to magic fails it, and its wits are confounded.

The tarrasque trots onward, awaiting telepathic orders from its new mistress.


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 26, 2007)

Mentally commanding the gigantic creature to stand still, Haessellakh turns to her companions, "Comrades, it looks like I've got the tiger by the tail. But now that I do, I must admit uncertainty as to what to do with the miscreation."


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 26, 2007)

"Tell it to go back to where it came from. And not to disturb us again" Zach says as he looks very weary from the battle.


----------



## kinem (Apr 27, 2007)

The monster, though somwhat confused, stops in its tracks.  Its wounds and burns continue to heal rapidly.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 27, 2007)

Grandfather lands among his companions and resumes human form.

"How long can you control it?" he asks, studying the creature. "And can you force it to accept a spell willingly?"


----------



## Voidrazor (May 1, 2007)

*OOC: Can I get it to voluntarily fail saves so long as the spell in question isn't obviously harmful?*


----------



## kinem (May 1, 2007)

[sblock=Voidrazor]ooc: The short answer is no.  You are limited to basic commands such as those listed under dominate person since you don't share a language with it.

The long answer is, under the right circumstances it might be possible.  First, you would have to have a way to communicate telepathically with it.  _Telepathic bond_ won't work since it has to already be willing to accept that.  If you had it, an augmented _mindlink_ could work but allows SR and a save.  A _helm of telepathy_ would work if you had one, with no SR or save.

Second, the creature would probably have to have its intelligence increased by a spell such as Fox's Cunning (which itself allows a save and SR) before it could understand your order.

If you had a large enough _headband of intellect_ or equivalent item for it to wear, along with a _helm of telepathy_, it could indeed be done without giving the creature the benefit of SR or a save.

Limited Wish, Wish or Miracle could work but would allow SR and a Will save; for a one time thing, using one of these would not also require an intelligence boost.  Miracle would not cost XP if used in this way.

Alternatively, a Wish or Miracle could produce temporary magic items that mimic the effects of a _headband of intellect_ and a _helm of telepathy_.  Using Miracle in this way would allow it, with no save or SR, but in that case it would cost XP.[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (May 1, 2007)

Haessellekh ponders for a moment. "If all goes well, just under three weeks. But just restraining it once it gets hungry again could result in it breaking free. We'll have to get a bit creative to give it the communicative abilities to voluntarily allow itself to be enchanted. But working together, we should be able to do it."


----------



## Shayuri (May 1, 2007)

Grandfather thumps his staff impatiently. 

"I don't mean to enchant it, my boy," he says irritably. "I mean to kill it. Normally this thing's vitality would be far too much for me to overcome. But if your power can make it accept the spell...well then, ashes to ashes. Right here. Right now."


----------



## Jemal (May 1, 2007)

"Forgive my limited knowledge in the area, but would it even understand you if you told it to accept his spell?  The thing seems like a mindless eating machine!" Kurina gasps and holds at her acid-burnt side as the air _shifts her beside her companions._ 
"On the other hand, if we tried to kill it now and fail, we may anger it, and allow it to break free of whatever enchantment you have it under.  Perhaps there is another way..."
As she ponders, Kurina closes her eyes and focuses on the healing powers of nature.  The wind seems to pick up and a flower blossoms nearby as some of her wounds are healed.

OOC: Kurina had 53 acid damage, I cast Cure moderate for 19 healing.
so Current HP=89/123
(I  assume we're out of initiative for now?  Otherwise she can't do tha till next round, as the Shifting is a standard action Dimension door)


----------



## Brother Allard (May 1, 2007)

Yolo turns to Kurina and clucks his tongue as though noticing her burns for the first time.   He draws an ivory wand from his haversack and gently taps her side.

Casts _Cure Serious_ from wand for 32 pts.


----------



## Jemal (May 1, 2007)

"Thank you, I think I shall be allright."   Kurina smiles graciously at Yolo, then looks back up at the beast. "So what ARE we going to do with him?


----------



## Voidrazor (May 2, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Grandfather thumps his staff impatiently.
> 
> "I don't mean to enchant it, my boy," he says irritably. "I mean to kill it. Normally this thing's vitality would be far too much for me to overcome. But if your power can make it accept the spell...well then, ashes to ashes. Right here. Right now."



Haessellekh looks down at herself, then regards Grandfather, her expression a mixture of sourness and pity. "I will be more clear. If we attempted some sort of death magic, the most likely result would be to free it to ravage the countryside again. What we will most likely have to do is create an item to render the creature sentient, contact it telepathically, transmogrify it into, say, a bunny, then kill it."


----------



## Shayuri (May 3, 2007)

(oops...lol...sorry about the gender confusion. Lost track of who was what )

Grandfather hmphs, then taps a finger against his staff.

"Alright then...suppose we go to a place where a great cliff overlooks the deep sea. We create the illusion that the ground goes farther than it really does...then you tell the Tarrasque to go plodding to the edge. We can even put a false horse there or something, so it wants to eat it."

"The tarrasque goes over the edge, into the sea. As strong as it is, it's built too heavily to be much of a swimmer if you ask me. With that heavy skin and great shell...I bet it'll sink like a stone. And I don't see any gills on it. No amount of healing will keep an airbreather alive underwater."


----------



## Ivellious (May 6, 2007)

Zach looks from Grandfather and Haessellekh as they argue about what to do with the creature, and sighs slightly.  "How long can you keep it under your influnce Haessellekh? That might limit our options some." He asks as he looks at her


----------



## Jemal (May 6, 2007)

Kurina Humphs.  "We could always send it back where it came from, see how they like it."

She looks herself over, noting that most of her wounds are closed, though her clothing is somewhat the worse for the wear.

*2 damage left*


----------



## Brother Allard (May 6, 2007)

Yolo considers for a moment, a far off look in his eyes.

"You know, that idea has a certain charm."


----------



## Voidrazor (May 9, 2007)

Misery still plain on her face, Haessellekh replies, "I'm willing to give drowning a try. But given the existence of aquatic turtles, I don't expect a high probability of success. As for sending the creature back to Sasog, I have even greater reservations. Even if we could get it back there within a few weeks, the Tarrasque would likely terrorize innocent villagers before the king's mages regained control of it. Again, I think our best bet is as I just described. My circlet could render it sentient. Yolo, do you think Fharlanghn would grant a boon to temporarily enlarge it enough for the Tarrasque to wear? If so, we could most likely acquire a potion from the town that would allow me to communicate meaningfully with the beast. Grandfather, you could transmogrify the beast if it were willing, yes?"


----------



## Shayuri (May 9, 2007)

The old druid nods thoughtfully. "I could...given some time to prepare the rituals. You think if the Tarrasque can understand you, you can force its compliance?"


----------



## Brother Allard (May 9, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> Yolo, do you think Fharlanghn would grant a boon to temporarily enlarge it enough for the Tarrasque to wear?




"I suspect so," the halfling nods.  His eyes brighten.  "And I have the most excellent recipe for rabbit stew!  It was my mother's, Fharlanghn rest her soul.  We'll just need to find a good strong stout to braise it in!"  He smacks his lips in anticipation.

OOC: I assume we're talking about _Miracle_ here.  DM: would this work?  Would it require an XP cost?  Yolo would be willing to do that, I'd just like to know ahead of time if that's the case.


----------



## kinem (May 9, 2007)

(ooc: Temporarily enlarging an existing magic item would not require an XP cost.)


----------



## Jemal (May 10, 2007)

"So... You wish to make the beast sentient?  Intelligent?  And what happens if it breaks free?  I'd not wish to try taking this thing down when it's thinking!" Kurina sighs, looking up at the near-mindless monster.  "But I've got only one other idea that we could actually try.  In fact, I say we do BOTH!"  She smiles.  "We take it somewhere, like a ravine, get it into a place where it can't easily get out, and block it in by causing an avalanche or something.  THEN, we'll try your way, and if it doesn't work, we've got it trapped and can deal with it at our leisure."  She looks over at Haessellekh "What do you think?"


----------



## Voidrazor (May 10, 2007)

Haessellekh replies in somewhat dead tones, "Yes, once it can comprehend my intent, forcing it to allow magics that aren't obviously damaging should be no problem. But 'should be no problem' isn't the same thing as 'won't be a problem'. The precautions you have in mind sound wise to me Kurina."


----------



## kinem (May 12, 2007)

The eerie quiet of the moonlit night is shattered as the tarrasque ROARs impatiently.  Unable to move from where it stands, it sits down like a dog, its huge rear end striking the ground with a mighty BUMP.


----------



## Voidrazor (May 20, 2007)

"Well I can only hope that dealing with this would-be king will go as well as this little dance did. But somehow, I think my hope is in vain. Barring someone doing something horribly stupid, that beastie should stay out of mischief overnight. Any ideas on how to keep Richards from taking credit for our victory?" Haessellekh sounds tired. She send a command to the Tarrasque to remain still. Assuming the others join her, she starts heading back to the city.


----------



## kinem (May 23, 2007)

Leaving the tarrasque to vainly bellow in confusion, the party makes their way over the moonlit fields back towards the city.

Arriving at the city gate, you see that what began as a fairly orderly evacuation has taken turns for the worse while the party was out pondering the monster's fate.  There is noise, shouting and perhaps fighting, in the distance in several directions.

Investigating the distubances, you find that there has already been looting of some of the evacuated homes and businesses.  In some cases, this prospect has caused citizens to resist the orders of the guard to evacuate.  Other fights seem to be between looters and neighbors, or just between rival groups - and much of the fighting seems to be along racial lines, half-orcs versus humans.

You encounter a band of about two dozen half-orcs, led by a large pair of axe-bearing warriors, facing down a large gang of humans led by Fred Foster.  These groups are not spilling blood yet but it could start any moment.  You realize that the half-orc leaders are in fact the well-known local weaponsmiths and feared warriors, Bron and Cron Hager.

Suddenly, loud screams from a nearby street suggest the presence of an even bigger problem.  Investigating, you see an 8’ tall *head* with bloodshot eyes, greasy jet-black hair, bulbous features and tan skin floating up the street, scattering people in fear.

Worse, you realize who the head must be.  The Sasoguese were said to have taken a mountain giant and turned its head into an unstoppable undead monstrosity - Grugaro.


----------



## Ivellious (May 23, 2007)

"Great, just more and more we have to deal with." Zach says as he readies his scimitar and shield. "Anyone got any plans they want to make known, then it best be now before we engage."


----------



## Jemal (May 24, 2007)

Kurina shrugs, aiming her bow at the new threat "Lure it outside and tell our new pet to eat it?" She chuckles as she lets fly some arrows at the things eye. (Manyshot)


----------



## Shayuri (May 24, 2007)

"Blast and bother," Grandfather snarls. "We haven't even had time to rest since the Tarrasque and now this? You'd almost think the war was back in full swing!"

He looks towards Haessellekh and asks, "Can you use the Tarrasque against this thing? Bring it here and make it help?"


----------



## Brother Allard (May 24, 2007)

Cursing in a rather uncharacteristic fashion, Yolo grabs the wooden disk on his cloak and utters a few protective words.

OOC: Casts _Holy Aura_.  This should effect everyone in the party.  I suspect (but have not verified) that everyone has better than a +4 deflection and resistance bonus.  Spell resistance 25 might come in handy.  Blocking possession and mental influence may or may not be important.  If any of us are struck in melee, the beastie will have to make a DC 27 Fort save or be blinded.  Duration: 20 rounds.

I'm assuming that the effect of the bead of karma has long since worn off.

Also: I've scheduled the next round for the obligatory, and undoubtedly futile turn attempt.


----------



## Voidrazor (May 25, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Blast and bother," Grandfather snarls. "We haven't even had time to rest since the Tarrasque and now this? You'd almost think the war was back in full swing!"
> 
> He looks towards Haessellekh and asks, "Can you use the Tarrasque against this thing? Bring it here and make it help?"



An intense but otherwise unreadable expression comes over Haessellekh, "If this _desecration_ slays me, I'd rather the Tarrasque be outside of the city.  I vote we try Kurina's plan."

Haessellekh racks her memory for anything she might know about the Goguro's strengths and weaknesses. Know: Religion 31.


----------



## Jemal (May 29, 2007)

4-day BUMP


----------



## kinem (May 31, 2007)

```
1 sq = 5'.........................................
......................................O...........
..................................................
.BBBBBB...BBBBBddBBBBB...BBBdBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBB.
.BBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB.h.BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBB.
.BBBBBB.h.BBBBBBBBBBBB...dBBBBBBBBBBB...dBBBBBBBB.
.BBBBBd...BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBB.
.BBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBB.
.BBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBdBBB...BBBBBBBBB.
..................................................
....................$$.K.......h...........hhh....
....................$$ZyH.........................
.BBdBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB.G.BBBBBdBBBBBB...BBBBdBBBB.
.BBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBB.
.BBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB.F.dBBBBBBBBBBdh..BBBBBBBBB.
.BBBBBB.h.BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBd.
.BBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBB.
.BBBBBB...BBBBBddBBBBBb..BBBBBdBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBB.
..............OOOOOOOOc..hhhhhhhhhh...............
..............OOOOOOOO...hhhhhhhhhhh..............
...............OOOOOOO...hhhhhhhhhhh..............
.BBdBBB...BBBBBBdBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBdBBB.
.BBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBB.
.BBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBB.
.BBBBBB.h.BBBBBBBBBBBB...dBBBBBBBBBBd...BBBBBBBBd.
.BBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...dBBBBBBBB.
.BBdBBB...BBBBBBdBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBB.
..................................................
..................................................
..................................................


B = building		d = door

$$
$$ = Grugaro, giant head

F = Fred Foster		h = human

b = Bron Hager
c = Cron Hager		O = half-orc

H = Haesellekh		K = Kurina
G = Grandfather		y = Yolo
Z = Zach
```


----------



## kinem (May 31, 2007)

Kurina shoots flaming arrows towards the monstrous head, but the arrows seem to glance off the thing's tough hide.

Grugaro, the giant head, roars in rage and charges.  It's a frightening sight; the monster's bloodshot eyes seem to bulge and its huge mouth grins as if in hunger!

The head charges towards Zach, but it is so wrapped up in its rage that the elf easily sidesteps the charge.  As he does he slashes it on the side with his holy sword.

As mighty as the monster is, it's odd shape apparently gives it one disadvantage: Because it has to sweep in close to attack, having no limbs to reach with, it affords a defender like Zach the opportunity to counterattack as it approaches.

Even so, the monster is so tough that it seems to matter little, and the slash in its flesh quickly begins to heal.

Haesellekh remembers a few tales of the monstrosity, Grugaro.  Some say the undead giant is as tough as the tarrasque, and thrice as mean.  It is a ragelich, a type of undead that can whip itself into a mighty frenzy of rage that makes a barbarian's battle rage seem like a slight fit of pique in comparison.  While raging, it heals rapidly, as it's doing now.  Turning the monster is quite out of the question; the mightiest of priests might possibly have a chance of turning such a powerful undead, but while it is raging, nothing can persuade it to halt its attack.

While the form of a head - a condition that necromancers have learned how to inflict on any type of undead - has some disadvantages, it allows the monster to fly, and to pass into narrower places than a giant otherwise could.

The other important thing she realizes is that the monster could not have come to the city on its own.  It is a dumb brute, and had not been reported in the area.  Certainly it can be no coincidence that both monsters are here.  Likely, some powerful Sasoguese spellcaster brought them here, and is directing their attacks.

Fred Foster approaches the battle cautiously but breaks into song, singing of the courage of Zach and Kurina and the rest of the group!  His song almost lifts your spirits.

(ooc: If you consider Fred an ally at this point, gain a +2 morale bonus to attacks, weapon damage, and saves vs. fear or charm.)

The half-orc Hager brothers peer cautiously down the street.  Neither they with their axes nor Fred with his longsword are armed with ranged weapons, and they don't seem eager to enter melee with the giant head.  For the moment, despite shouting about whose fault it is, the half-orcs and humans don't attack each other - yet some among them are clearly losing patience.

(ooc: PCs are up)


----------



## Jemal (May 31, 2007)

Seemingly inspired by Fred's song, Kurina moves towards the people.  As she passes Fred, she claps him on the shoulder and says in a voice only he can hear, barely above his song "Good job, but don't get yourself or your men killed!"  Then, switching to Orcish (One of the many languages she's learned in her long life) adresses the Hager's as she ends up beside them "You two, Quit arguing and clear the civillians away! Are you gonna let Fred take the glory for saving the city?" Kurina grins and whirls away, Wooshing onto a rooftop further down the street, back in the direction of the wall. "COME THIS WAY, LEAD IT AWAY FROM THE PEOPLE!" She shouts to her companions, returning to the common tongue.

[sblock=actions]
Move 30' to beside the Hagers, speaking (free action) as I go, then D-Door down to the edge of a rooftop back the way we came from (Something I can still see Grugaro from)
[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Allard (May 31, 2007)

Yolo waves his arms in the air, attempting to gain the beast's attention.  "Over here, big and ugly.  Tasty morsel!  Right here!"

As he walks backwards in Kurina's direction, he chants in a loud and confident voice, invoking the Traveller's will as a column of holy fire envelopes the gibbering monstrosity.

OOC: Casts _Flame Strike_ (spell-like ability) [empower spell-like ability + bane magic (undead)] 24d6, Ref DC 24 for half.  30' move in whatever direction Kurina went (North?).


----------



## kinem (Jun 1, 2007)

Kurina appears on top of a nearby roof.  It will be about 12 seconds before she can take such an Astral shortcut again.

A column of fire roars down on top of the monstrous head, but Grugaro - displaying unnatural reflexes - bobs forward, avoiding the full brunt of the holy flames, but still the flames roast the back of his head to some extent.  The tough monster merely roars in rage and battle frenzy, not initimidated.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jun 1, 2007)

Hoping to buy some time, Haessellekh falls back in the direction fot he wall and draws a three-dimensional figure in the air composed of sickly green, glowing, spidery script. The figure is roughly cubical in shape but largely empty, the interior negative space forming a perfect sphere.

OOC: Casts Resilient Sphere. I'm not sure if H. would receive the +2 bonus from Fred. She doesn't trust him in general, but believes he may try to help in fighting the undead.


----------



## kinem (Jun 2, 2007)

A shimmering sphere of force starts to form around the monster, but once again displaying its unnaturally quick reflexes, the giant head ducks back, which prevents the sphere from forming as it would have to occupy the same space.  (ooc: Reflex negates)

Haessellekh doesn't trust Fred, but against this monster, his song does encourage her.

(left to act: Grandfather, Zach)


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 5, 2007)

(OOC - Blast! Something I need for this is still in a box. I shall post tomorrow, as soon as I can fish it out.)

(Edit - Hah! Got it worked out much faster than I expected!)

Grandfather watches the others fight with a heaviness growing in his heart. Not despair, no. But a certain weariness. 

_If only we'd time to rest. My spells dwindle, and fresh horrors spring from nowhere. The Green send that I can help you, my friends. Or if this be my time, then so be it._

He murmurs a spell and reaches into his pouch, producing a single acorn which begins to sizzle and wriggle in his palm as the spell is completed. Tiny cracks in its surface form, letting lurid yellow-white light shine out from within.

(Casting Fire Seed, will throw later)


----------



## Jemal (Jun 7, 2007)

Kurina watches the actions of her companions as she continues firing arrows at the beast, hoping they can lure it away from the civillians.

[sblock=ooc]
Bump and are we missing someone?[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 8, 2007)

```
..................................................
..................................................
..................................................
.BBBBBB...BBBBBddBBBBB...BBBdBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBB.
.BBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBB.
.BBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB.y.dBBBBBBBBBBB...dBBBBBBBB.
.BBBBBd...BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBB.
.BBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...KBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBB.
.BBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB..HBBBBBBBBdBBB...BBBBBBBBB.
..................................................
....................$$ZZ..........................
....................$$ZZ..........................
.BBdBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB.G.BBBBBdBBBBBB...BBBBdBBBB.
.BBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBB.
.BBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB.F.dBBBBBBBBBBd...BBBBBBBBB.
.BBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBd.
.BBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBB.
.BBBBBB...BBBBBddBBBBBb..BBBBBdBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBB.
..............OOOOOOOOc.hhhhhhhhhh................
..............OOOOOOOO..hhhhhhhhhhh...............
...............OOOOOOO..hhhhhhhhhhh...............
.BBdBBB...BBBBBBdBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBdBBB.
.BBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBB.
.BBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBB.
.BBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...dBBBBBBBBBBd...BBBBBBBBd.
.BBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...dBBBBBBBB.
.BBdBBB...BBBBBBdBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBB.
..................................................
..................................................
..................................................


B = building		d = door

$$
$$ = Grugaro, giant head

F = Fred Foster		h = human

b = Bron Hager
c = Cron Hager		O = half-orc

H = Haesellekh		K = Kurina
G = Grandfather		y = Yolo
ZZ = Zach
ZZ
```


----------



## kinem (Jun 8, 2007)

(ooc: Zach is now an NPC.)

Zach, still in giant form, launches a series of mighty strikes at the monstrous head.  His holy scimitar bites deep, three successful strikes, but the head seems able to withstand quite a lot of punishment.

The giant head retaliates by attempting to bash Zach with its forehead.  It smacks him hard, but he is able to deflect the subsequent blows with his shield, and gets in another strike of his own.

Fred Foster changes his tune.  He sings of Zach and Kurina in particular, about what great warriors they are!

(ooc: +8 temp hp, +2 attack, +1 on Fort saves for Kurina.  Zach recieves similar benefits.)

(Round 3)

Kurina, inspired, launches four more flaming arrows at the head-monster and three of them hit.  Each flew with sufficient force to pulverize a normal man, but the monster merely roars.


----------



## kinem (Jun 10, 2007)

bump


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 10, 2007)

Backpedaling as quickly as his short legs will allow, Yolo calls to Zach to follow them toward the city gate.   He levels an index finger in the beast's direction and wills it out of existence.

Casts _Destruction_.  FortNeg (but take 12d6), DC 24.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 10, 2007)

Grandfather hurls the little fireball in his hand at the floating head, where it blossoms into a savage explosion. He then runs around to the north of Zach, moving quite fleetly for such an old timer.

(Fire Seed for 20d6 damage. That's my last one, guys. )


----------



## Voidrazor (Jun 10, 2007)

Haessellekh doubles in size as she upends a small sack. Incredibly, a cascade of shiny cannonballs crash to the pavement from the bag. Seeming to move of their own volition, the metal spheres fly at the undead head.

*Free action to return to Pit Fiend form via Shapechange (should still be active). Move action to upend bag of holding. Standard action to Telekinetic Thrust the balls. +21 to hit 22d6 damage (adamantine).*


----------



## kinem (Jun 11, 2007)

(ooc: Yolo would know that undead are immune to death effects.  Bro, please edit your post.)

A plume of fire erupts from the head where Grandfather's fire seed impacts its, and you can feel the heat for an instant.  The monster looks somewhat damaged from it but still mostly intact.

A swarm of cannonballs erupts from the ground near Haessellekh and the balls crash into the monster at great speed.  However, the tactic proves surprisingly ineffective against this foe, as most of the balls bounce off the undead's thick armored hide.  A couple of them do impact its nose and eyes, doing some damage.  Zach has to duck as the massive balls noisily scatter all over the street, knocking out sections of walls and windows and chewing up the cobblestone street.

(ooc: Yolo to act.)


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 11, 2007)

OOC: Der.  Note to self: pay more attention!

Yolo levels a finger at _Zach_, uttering a quick prayer for his preservation.

OOC: Casts _Sheild Other_.  Deflection and Resistance bonuses are moot.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 11, 2007)

"Doesn't mind fire too much, does he?" Grandfather muses. "Lets try altering our tactics a bit..."

He knocks his staff on the ground, then holds it aloft.

*"Give me a storm,"* he says to the sky.

The sky...answers. Dark clouds swirl out of a point directly over the raging undead monster. Lights flash from within them, and thunder booms. A chill wind picks up, blowing dust and stray papers randomly about. Despite all that, the stormcloud is small, covering just that disc centered on the head, maybe a hundred feet or so wide.

Lightning flashes from the angry disc of clouds, crashing onto the monster with a thunderclap and the sharp, acrid stench of ozone.

(Call Lightning Storm! The cloud and stuff are just flavor...since it wasn't stormy out, it just does the 5d6 damage per bolt. Ref save DC 25 for half.)


----------



## kinem (Jun 12, 2007)

(ooc: Please refrain from posting actions for a new round until NPC actions finish out the old round.)

The monstrous head keeps pounding away at Zach but it adjusts its approach a little, taking more careful aim at the expense of putting less power into each blow.  Zach slashes it again with another mighty blow of his scimitar, but it manages to pound him with 3 devestaing head-butts.  The mighty elf takes it in stride.

The brave halfling priest Yolo flinches as great bruises appear on his body.

(ooc: 43 damage each to Zach and Yolo)

Fred Foster stops singing and instead casts a spell.  Suddenly, a large fire elemental rises in back of the monstrous head!

(ooc: Those with Spellcraft can tell, and the other PCs can pretty much guess, that this is a _major image_ spell.)

(Round 4)

Grandfather summons his lighting storm and a bolt flashes down onto the giant head.  It hits, but the monster dodges the worst of it.

The head looks significantly damaged, but not near defeat, and its wounds continue to slowly heal before your eyes.  Unlike the tarrasque's incredible rate of healing, however, the head's fast healing is not nearly enough to compensate for all of the punishment it's taking.


----------



## kinem (Jun 13, 2007)

```
..................................................
.......................y..........................
..................................................
.BBBBBB...BBBBBddBBBBB...BBBdBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBB.
.BBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBB.
.BBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...dBBBBBBBBBBB...dBBBBBBBB.
.BBBBBd...BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBB.
.BBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBBGHHKBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBB.
.BBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB.HHBBBBBBBBdBBB...BBBBBBBBB.
..................................................
..................ff$$ZZ..........................
..................ff$$ZZ..........................
.BBdBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBdBBBBBB...BBBBdBBBB.
.BBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBB.
.BBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB.F.dBBBBBBBBBBd...BBBBBBBBB.
.BBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBd.
.BBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBB.
.BBBBBB...BBBBBddBBBBBb..BBBBBdBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBB.
..............OOOOOOOOc.hhhhhhhhhh................
..............OOOOOOOO..hhhhhhhhhhh...............
...............OOOOOOO..hhhhhhhhhhh...............
.BBdBBB...BBBBBBdBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBdBBB.
.BBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBB.
.BBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBB.
.BBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...dBBBBBBBBBBd...BBBBBBBBd.
.BBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...dBBBBBBBB.
.BBdBBB...BBBBBBdBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBB.
..................................................
..................................................
..................................................


B = building		d = door

$$
$$ = Grugaro, giant head

F = Fred Foster		h = human

b = Bron Hager
c = Cron Hager		O = half-orc

HH
HH = Haesellekh		K = Kurina

G = Grandfather		y = Yolo

ZZ = Zach
ZZ

ff
ff = illusory fire elemental
```


----------



## Voidrazor (Jun 14, 2007)

Great batlike wings explode from the illusion of normalcy cloaking Haessellekh's shapeshifted form. Creating a shrieking gale through the intersection, she launches herself into the air and flies 15ft up and over Zach in a twisting curve. En route she aims a thin green ray at Grugaro. "Change of tactics? Very well, *endgame*". Her form blurs and a shockwave of arcane energy emanates from the Sasoguese mage. For an instant she appears many-armed like a Hindi death goddess, each limb in an intricate gesture. 

*Move action to position herself so that she'll be 15ft up, above Zach, and exactly 15ft from Grugaro. Manifests Psionic Disintegrate (+19 touch to hit, DC28). Casts Spell Stream (quickened via rod), off of that casting rnd 1 Haste, rnd 2 Force Screen, rnd 3 Concealing Amorpha rnd 4 Transformation*


----------



## kinem (Jun 15, 2007)

Haessellekh's green ray strikes the undead giant head.  It is rattled a bit but remains intact, if somewhat the worse for wear.

Haessellekh is able to perform the four rapid castings with her spell stream as she planned.

(ooc: still to act: Kurina, Yolo)


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 15, 2007)

Yolo quickly recovers himself, ignoring the growing purple bruises, and brings down another column of coruscating holy flame onto the beast's head.

OOC: Casts Flame Strike (spell-like ability) [empower spell-like ability + bane magic (undead)] 24d6, Ref DC 24 for half.


----------



## kinem (Jun 16, 2007)

A huge column of fire roars down, engulfing the monster.  The creature roars in anger, yet nimbly turns aside again.  When the flames abate you can see more burns on the monster, which is slowly getting more and more damaged as this battle continues.

(ooc: Kurina to act)


----------



## Jemal (Jun 21, 2007)

*Sorry, was away for a week*

Kurina sighs as she sees that they're not going to lure the beast.  Instead, she steadies her stance and looses a steady stream of arrows at the beast.

[sblock=ooc]
Rapid Shot, +37/37/32/27/22, Damage 1d8+13 +1d6 fire.  Range 165'  Threat 19-20/X3
*Undead=Favoured Enemy, btw*
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 22, 2007)

Kurina's aim is impressive as she quickly launches flaming arrows towards the monstrous head.  Four of her shots hit solidly, and do considerable damage as the monster's structure continues to be worn away by the attacks.

Zach does not let up in his furious flurry of scimatar slashes, and is aided somewhat by the distraction provided by the illusory fire elemental.  He creates four new gashes in the monster, which looks to be in very bad shape by now.  It is clear that the mighty undead head can not survive much more of these powerful attacks.

The monster retaliates with mighty slams, absorbing another scimitar bow as it does, and pounds Zach hard.  The brave priest Yolo once again feels nasty bruises appear on his body.  Yolo takes a terrible pounding on behalf of Zach.  (ooc: Yolo hp 45)

Fred directs his illusory fire elemental to "attack" the monsterous head.  It misses (of course, this is necessary to maintain the illusion), but helps distract the monster and perhaps invites it to waste attacks.

Suddenly a soft chanting can be heard, though the many noises of this stormy battle make it hard to notice.

Zach nearly doubles over in pain.  He manages to stay up, but he's hurting.  Yolo is shot through with pain as he takes some of the pressure off from Zach, and he is in very bad shape in the aftermath of the _greater harm_ spell.  (ooc: Yolo hp 7)

The caster of the spell must be invisible, but a huge claw of black energy flies from the roof of one of the buildings (the one at the southeast corner of the intersection where Zach is) and strikes Zach.  The _quickened flesh ripper_ tears into the enlarged elf, hurting him further.

Yolo's _shield other_ spell once again helps protect Zach, but at a terrible cost.  Great claw marks appear on the body of the brave halfling priest, who can take no more.  The Red Halfling topples down, smashing into the cobblestone street, blood pooling as life flees.  Farlanghn must surely have prepared a worthy road in the afterlife for his brave little follower.

The invisible spellcaster having thus given away his position, something takes to the air with a faint flapping sound; though the sound is too faint for ordinary wings, you can tell that something left the vicinity of the roof where the spellcaster had been and has flown roughly upwards.

(ooc: Yolo is dead.  Round 5; PCs to act)


----------



## Voidrazor (Jun 22, 2007)

"Yolo no! Dammit Dammit Dammit!", Haessellakh falls upon Grugaro, venting her frustration on the only visible opponent. Her fury is strange and terrifying to behold, clawing with her hands, batting with wings, and actually biting.

OOC: 5' adjust and full attack. 2 claws +36 melee (2d8+15) and 2 wings +31 melee (2d6+7) and bite +31 melee (4d6+7 plus poison) and tail slap +31 melee (2d8+7). Numbers due to Pit Fiend form + Transformation


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 22, 2007)

Intoning quickly, Grandfather rushes forward to touch Zach with his staff as it suddenly glows with pure white energy.

The regenerative power of nature slams into Zach, revitalizing him!

(Casting Heal on Zach!)


----------



## kinem (Jun 22, 2007)

The transformed Haessellekh tears into the monstrous head with amazing fury.  Her first claw goes wide, but the rest of her attacks hit.

Even the mighty Grugaro has his limits, and these attacks are more than the gravely wounded monster can take.  Haessellekh's tail shatters the monster but as it does, the giant head *explodes* in a blast of crackling, black energy.  Heassellekh immediately dodges, avoiding the wort of it, and the giant elf Zach does likewise, but both are singed by the black explosion.  (ooc: 32 negative energy damage)

Grandfather touches the mighty elf with his glowing staff, pouring life energy back into the battered warrior.

(ooc: Kurina to act)


----------



## Jemal (Jun 24, 2007)

Kurina Narrows her eyes, scanning for the telltale distortions in the air usually caused by the movement of Invisible creatures.  Once she finds the thing, she takes aim and lets fly, her focus such that she hasn't even noticed the effects of the spell.

*Spot check +34 (36 if it's an Orc, 38 if it's undead or Evil Outsider).  DC to PINPOINT an  invisible active creature is 40.  If I fail, I'll use a Standard Action to retry.  If I succeed on the first one, Rapid shot: 36/36/31/26/21.


----------



## kinem (Jun 25, 2007)

(ooc: Spot checks get -1 per 10' distance.  Also, there is a -2 circumstance penalty due to the dim light of the moon.)

Kurina scans the sky quickly but carefully, her incredibly keen elven eyes alert to the smallest shimmer.  Perhaps there it is ... by itself it would probably be just a trick of clouds or wind in the blue moonlight, but in an acsending pattern pattern like that ...

She fires at the air, and her flaming arrow arcs up and impacts something.  Instantly she releases a steady volley of more arrows.  Three more of the arrows seem to hit something, though the last does not.

Zach speaks a command, and a pair of huge feathered wings sprouts from his sides.  He takes to the air in pursuit of the invisible spellcaster.

Fred Foster allowed his illusory fire elemental to vanish as the giant head exploded, and he now casts another spell.  In the air where Kurina's arrows hit appears a small glowing cloud of glowing golden dust.  A man-sized figure is clearly outlined there.

Though now visible, the flying spellcaster does not hesitate to strike again.  A horrible keening noise fills the air, a worse sound than you could have imagined.  You feel it affecting you and try to resist.

In the wake of the dread banshee's wail, you are horrified to see the noble form of Grandfather topple to the ground.  The great druid looks almost peaceful now, lying down, but a closer look at his dead face reveals a grimace.

Fred Foster fares no better, as the bard-soldier falls backward and his head crashes on the cobblestones.

[sblock=Voidrazor]IIRC, you said that Haessellekh would use Fate of One whenever she rolls 6 or less on a save.  If so, she used it (rolled a 6).  Either way she survived.  Let me know for future reference.[/sblock]

The flying spellcaster casts another spell quickly on the heels of the wail, this time casting a pall of _silence_ over Haessellekh.  The fiendish formed female feels her will overcome the spell, though the silence still prevails where she currently stands.

Wasting no more time, the flying spellcaster continues upward flight, ascending to a total of 75' up in the air.

(ooc: Kurina, Haessellekh to act)


----------



## kinem (Jun 25, 2007)

```
..................................................
.......................y..........................
..................................................
.BBBBBB...BBBBBddBBBBB...BBBdBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBB.
.BBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBB.
.BBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...dBBBBBBBBBBB...dBBBBBBBB.
.BBBBBd...BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBB.
.BBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBBG..KBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBB.
.BBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBBHH.BBBBBBBBdBBB...BBBBBBBBB.
......................HH..........................
......................ZZ....I.....................
......................ZZ..........................
.BBdBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBdBBBBBB...BBBBdBBBB.
.BBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBB.
.BBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB.F.dBBBBBBBBBBd...BBBBBBBBB.
.BBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBd.
.BBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBB.
.BBBBBB...BBBBBddBBBBBb..BBBBBdBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBB.
..............OOOOOOOOc.hhhhhhhhhh................
..............OOOOOOOO..hhhhhhhhhhh...............
...............OOOOOOO..hhhhhhhhhhh...............
.BBdBBB...BBBBBBdBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBdBBB.
.BBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBB.
.BBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBB.
.BBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...dBBBBBBBBBBd...BBBBBBBBd.
.BBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...dBBBBBBBB.
.BBdBBB...BBBBBBdBBBBB...BBBBBBBBBBBB...BBBBBBBBB.
..................................................
..................................................
..................................................


B = building		d = door

F = Fred Foster (dead)	h = human

b = Bron Hager
c = Cron Hager		O = half-orc

HH
HH = Haesellekh		K = Kurina (on roof, 15' up)

G = Grandfather (dead)	y = Yolo (dead)

ZZ = Zach 30' up
ZZ

I = invisible spellcaster (glitterdust) 75' up
```


----------



## Jemal (Jun 25, 2007)

Kurina's eyes follow the falling form of Grandfather, and that's when she notices Yolo and Foster dead as well.  A sudden blaze of anger surges through her as she turns back.  "You WILL pay for that, monster!" She shouts in Elven, grabbing a handful of arrows and firing them all at the same time.

[sblock=ooc]
Manyshot, +31 attack.  Damage 1d8+9+1d6fire X 4.  Range Increment 80' (1/2 for Shooting up) Threat 19-20/X3
[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (Jun 26, 2007)

Though her own cry of anguish is silenced by the deadly mage's glamour, once again wind shrieks through the streets, as Haessellekh rushes towards him with impossible speed. Once upon him, a scaly, muscular tail strikes forth from her human semblance.

OOC: Charge the spellcaster, attacking with tail, free grapple attempt if successful.

other OOC stuff: Normally H. would definitely use Fate of One on a 6. But since Transformation is active, I don't think that's an option. Also, I'm gonna update H. since she's used a whole slew of spells since the last update.

[sblock=Current Combat Stats]Str 41 Dex 31 Con 33
AC 60 Init +12
Fort 29 Ref 25
Attack: Claw +36 melee (2d8+15)
Full Attack: 3 claws +36 melee (2d8+15) and 2 wings +31 melee (2d6+7) and bite +31 melee (4d6+7 plus poison) and tail slap +31 melee (2d8+7)
darkvision 60 ft., immunity to fire and poison, resistance to acid 10 and cold 10, Fast Healing 5, see in darkness, spell resistance 32, opponents have 20% miss chance (cover)[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 26, 2007)

Kurina's four-arrow shot may look wild, but it is done with the honed precision of years of practice.  The four flaming arrows strike the flying form that is still outlined in glitterdust, eliciting cries of pain.

(ooc: VR: A pit fiend has a fly speed of 60' but only average maneuverability.  That gives you a max upward-inclined slant speed of 30', a max climb angle of 60 degrees and a turning penalty of 5' per 45 deg.  The enemy spellcaster is 75' up.  Though, you have 10' reach and height.  You start out at a horizontal distance of about 25-30'.  By my estimate, you could not quite reach the enemy on this round with your tail, though it's close.  If you can prove otherwise, OK; otherwise I figure H would know by now what her favored form is capable of, and it would seem kind of unfair not to let you respond, so I will allow you to choose another action if you wish, or just get close.)


----------



## Voidrazor (Jun 26, 2007)

OOC: H. is Hasted. So her fly speed is actually 90 and the double move of a charge should give her enough range, even at half speed for ascent and a 60% angle. But if the vectors don't work out, she'll get as close as she can.


----------



## kinem (Jun 27, 2007)

Haessellekh soars upward and around in a curved arc, in order to reach the glittering spellcaster without overshooting, and snaps out her tail.

The tail strikes and reels in the target, allowing her to squeeze the foe and bring a shout of pain.  From what she can tell, the enemy feels to be an armored humanoid.

Zach wings past and slashes the outlined and grappled foe with his scimitar, appearing to draw blood with a mighty strike.

The grappled spellcaster utters ... nothing, but ... Haessellekh tries to prevent him from getting off any spells, but to no avail ... and the foe vanishes.  She suspects a _silent word of recall_.

The crowds murmur in horror and anger, the humans most agast as Fred Foster dropped to the ground.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jul 2, 2007)

Haessellekh swoops down the block, landing between the humans and half-orcs. To both groups she announces in a voice pitched for command, "Go home! There has been more than enough blood this day."


----------



## kinem (Jul 3, 2007)

One of the human men runs to the body of Fred Foster.  Finding the worst, he cradles the body and tries to close the eyes. "He will be raised, right!?"

Another brave man steps up to answer Haessellekh.  "Go home?  What of the monster to the north?

Too much spilled blood, you are quite right, but what of justice?  When we saw these half-orc monsters were looting our evacuated homes, that was bad enough.  But humans have been slain, human _children_.  There were witnesses, and they say it was the work of half-orcs!"

The Hager brothers step up and Bron presents his own case.  "These are rumors!  I don't doubt that low-lives of all races have done some looting, but you can't blame an entire race for the actions of a few.  And there's obviously been a lot of power thrown about here.  It would be easy for the Sasoguese or whoever to stir up racial trouble and I bet that they framed us.  But if the humans want to start something, we are ready to finish it!"


----------



## Jemal (Jul 3, 2007)

"The next person to start a fight will find an arrow in teach of their eyes.  I've allready lost friends to this attack, I intend to loose no more to your infighting!"
Kurina's strong voice is carried down with her on the wind, reaching the ears of all as she appears between the groups, mouth tight and eyes hiding sorrow.
"The Hager's speak truth.  You cannot prejudice an entire people for the actions of a few.  For Many of you, I am likely the only Elf you've ever had contact with, but I would hope you do not hold the rest of my race by whatever views I happen to inspire, be they good or bad.  I have known Elves who would look down on you as no more than bugs, and kill you merely for standing in their path when they are walking.  Likewise I have known those who LOOK UP to humans and the other short-lived races, for your spontaneity and how much some of you can accomplish within your life span."
She takes a breather and looks at the Half-orcs.  "ON the other hand, YOU must realize the great pains these people have been going through lately.. no greater than your own, but no less either.  Peace requires BOTH sides to be amicable."  
THe elven woman looks back and forth.


(OOC: I believe that was true, about Elves being rare here?  If not, disregard this post and inform me, and I'll retype)


----------



## kinem (Jul 3, 2007)

(ooc: Most people in town would know some elves, though they are a small minority.  In smaller, isolated villages, it is more likely that people may not have met any.)

The human man replies to Kurina "You know little of the situation here, it seems.  When the half-orcs commit crimes, their fellows hide the perpetrators among them.  The City Watch finds no cooperation when they try to investigate, and are basically helpless.  I say that if they protect criminals on racial grounds, then as a group they share the guilt!"

Bron says "The humans of the Watch are just as racist as that fool.  They arrest half-orcs at random.  Of course many of my people are reluctant to speak to them."

One of the other humans, an unarmored man in a brown robe, points to a large male half-orc clad in studded leather and bearing a large axe.  "That one, there!  He was one of the ones fleeing the scene.  There is no doubt, I got a good look at his face.  He's a murderer!"

The accused half-orc shouts "It's a lie!  You probably think we all look the same.  If I fled anything, it was a mob of crazed humans!"

Other half-orcs close ranks around the accused man, while some humans shout "Don't let him get away!"


----------



## Jemal (Jul 3, 2007)

Kurina glances backwards.  "Any suggestions?"


----------



## Voidrazor (Jul 5, 2007)

Haessellekh spreads her wings to shade the front ranks of both groups. "Rest assured that the one who has just been accused can in no wise escape me. Once you have all dispersed, I will look into his mind and determine just who is lying. If he has murdered, I promise you he will be brought before a magistrate. And if his accuser has lied I shall likewise make it known. As well, I offer my services in tracking down anyone who has commited atrocity during this crisis. But for now, go home! The crisis is over. The great beast stand without, mastered by magic. Go home! See to your loved ones. And do not be so foolish as to force me to take *stern measures*."


----------



## kinem (Jul 5, 2007)

There are murmors among both groups as people discuss the suggestion.

The accused half-orc steps forward.  "If need be, I am willing to submit to the witch's magics."

One of the humans says "Of course he is!  She's likely on their side.  Not exactly human herself, for sure!  Who knows what her infernal witchcraft would do to ya!"

The human accuser holds up his hand.  "Listen, folks.  I know what I saw.  I would prefer the holy magics of a priest, but we just saw the witch fight alongside Fred Foster.  The half-orc may just be trying to intimidate us by accepting.  I am willing to try this."

There are more murmurs among the humans, but with the accuser determined to try it, they seem to have little choice.  "Why should we leave first?  Let us witness this!"

Bron speaks.  "It is best we disperse to insure that there will be no more violence.  Each side will leave one other man here to bear witness.  It that all right?"

Reluctantly, most people agree.

If Haessellekh agrees, the human man who spoke earlier to Kurina and Haessellekh - he gives his name as Usiah - is chosen as the human witness, while Bron will be the half-orc witness.

In the meantime, some of the humans intend to carry the body of Fred Foster to the temple.  They offer to do the same for Yolo and Grandfather.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jul 18, 2007)

Addressing those who are preparing to take Fred Foster to the temple Haessellekh says, "Thank you, yes. I would appreciate it if you would take our fallen friends to the temple. I will join you there once matters here are resolved." 

Turning to Usiah and Bron, the ancient seeress' tone remain grave. "You are both a credit to your peoples. Perhaps now there is a chance for both justice and peace. I will require several minutes to prepare, but I believe all that needs be done to get to the bottom of this matter can be done right here."

Haessellekh stands still as a statue, a look of concentration on her face as strange lights play over her form. After about ten minutes, she wakes from her trance and fixes her gaze raptor-like upon the accused half-orc. "There will be no pain, but you feel an invasive pressure upon your mind. I ask you to remain in place and not resist. It will not take long."

With that, tendrils of colorless energy arise from behind Haessellekh's eyes. Langorously, they flow towards the halforc and slide into his temples. The first question of the probe is _what did you do during the evacuation?_

OOC - Sorry for the long delay Kinem. I saw your post when I didn't have time to reply, then forgot that the message was pending.

The ten minute period of concentration is used to manifest Psychic Reformation. She'll use it to switch out her Craft Wonderous feat for Expanded Knowledge: Mind Probe.


----------



## kinem (Jul 18, 2007)

Uncomfortably, the half-orc says "Uh, well, I'm no murderer is all.  Use your magic to check that."

When Haesellekh probes his mind, she recieves the answer telepathically.

_I went to the human shops with some buddies and looted some food and silverware.  When the mob chased us we ran. That's it._


----------



## Voidrazor (Jul 18, 2007)

Haessellekh continues her probe. _Do you know anyone who commited murder during the evacuation?_ and _What are the names of the other looters?_


----------



## kinem (Jul 20, 2007)

The half-orc, uncomfortable, makes his mental reply.

_No.

The looters included Thod, Bronko, Chad, and Krunk.  Many others I don't know the names of or don't know if they looted._


----------



## Jemal (Jul 20, 2007)

while Haessellekh questions the half-orc, Kurina will accompany the fallen to the temple.  She has had many friends die in her long life, but it never gets easier.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jul 22, 2007)

kinem said:
			
		

> The half-orc, uncomfortable, makes his mental reply.
> 
> _No.
> 
> The looters included Thod, Bronko, Chad, and Krunk.  Many others I don't know the names of or don't know if they looted._



A sad, disgusted and, moreover, ill at ease look crawls across Haessellekh's features. _What other crimes have you commited or witnessed the commission of?_


----------



## kinem (Jul 23, 2007)

The half-orc's mental reply to the fairly general question is _Thefts mostly.  Too many to remember all of 'em.  Killed a goblin but I think self defense is legal.  I've mugged humans twice.  I've been robbed myself.  Did some drugs, but not sure if that's legal or not.  And speaking ill of the government, of course._

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Zach accompanies Kurina and the others to the Temple of Cuthbert.  The walk seems to take about half an hour.

The temple is an imposing marble structure in the shape of a hexagon, very orderly and quiet.  Some priests come out to greet the group, and the help carry the bodies inside and they are laid out carefully.  High Priest Porter is not immediately to be found, but in a few minutes he does come.

"Cuthbert be with you.  Thank you for defending the city" he says.  "I am deeply sorry for these losses, and will do what I can.  Tell me, just how did these brave men die?"


----------



## Jemal (Jul 23, 2007)

Kurina recounts the tale of the last few minutes of each life.. Fred, Yolo, and Grandfather.. to the best of her recollection, looking to Zach if she cannot recall something.
"The city is safe for now, but the one who killed them may return.  I believe those of us who are left will have to hunt him down to ensure the safety of the citizens still here."


----------



## kinem (Jul 24, 2007)

High Priest Porter listens carefully to Kurina's story, his white cap bobbing as he nods at various points.

"I see.  Thank Cuthbert you prevailed.

Because of the way they died, I am sad to say that I can do nothing for Foster, or for Grandfather.  Zach, you said that Hallowberry died before the deadly wail.  Are you certain?"

Zach says "He must have cast a spell to protect me at cost to himself.  I felt it."

Father Porter says "Then I may be able to help.  I will attempt to _raise_ Hallowberry from the dead.  Even if it works, he will forever be a bit weaker than before, but not much.  This I will do unless you have any objections.  If you know of some other means to get him back say so now, because very powerful magic might be able to bring him back without weakening him.  And once we have him back, he may be powerful enough to help the others.

Raising the dead is not easy and requires costly materials, so unfortunately I could not do so for the many victims of the monsters or the riots.

In the meantime, you may recieve what healing you need, and bathe to wash yourselves from the battle."


----------



## Voidrazor (Jul 25, 2007)

Haessellekh releases the power, but places a hand on the half-orc's shoulder, gently for now but ready to tighten if he should try to escape. "This man is no murderer, but he did participate in the looting. Bron, I will see to it that he is not harmed while being brought into custody, and I will advise some measure of mercy. But he will come with me."

OOC: Who would he normally be brought to?


----------



## kinem (Jul 27, 2007)

The accused half-orc hangs his head in resignation.

The human accuser angrily says "That's not right.  I'm sure I saw him at the murder scene!  You're just trying to let him off easy."

(ooc: There are City Guard stations at various places in the city, where a prisoner could be handed over to city custody.  The nearest is about half a mile away, and basically serves as a large police station for the half-orc ghetto, where the Guard is rather unpopular.  The next closest would be a couple of miles away.  A few of the larger temples, such as Cuthbert's,  are also authorized to hold prisoners because temple grounds are considered to be under divine sovereignity.)


----------



## Voidrazor (Jul 29, 2007)

Haessellekh raises a hairless eyebrow, "You doubt my word? I would happily lay down my life for peace. But I will not bear false witness. If do not believe that justice is being done, there are further investigations I could conduct before bringing him to the authorities. But it is unlikely that you will find them pleasing."


----------



## kinem (Aug 2, 2007)

The man takes a deep breath.  For a long moment he hesitates, then he pulls himself together and replies "With all due respect, my lady, I don't know you.  I mean, I've heard of you, and I saw your incredible power, but I don't know what your goals are.   I thank you again for your service to Bylan.  I've heard it said that the Sasoguese lost because of all the defectors ... but also that most of them just wanted to be rulers in their own right.  Not that I'm implying that you might have such motives, m'lady.

I've heard it said that no magic is always reliable, that there is always a slight chance that  a charm could be resisted.

And I do know what I saw tonight.  He was there.  And ... I saw the bodies.  Children, my lady.  That is why I ask for further investigation.  Perhaps a priest could get the truth out of him.  Or you may probe me ... because if you are playing us false, we all know we could not stand against you, so you might as well just take charge now."


----------



## Voidrazor (Aug 3, 2007)

Nodding solemnly Haessellekh replies, "I want no more blood on my hands if it can be avoided. And I fear that the price of a crown would be a river of it. I do think you are telling the truth. That you saw him in the vicinity and that murders were commited. But it is extremely unlikely that he decieved my probe. Perhaps one of the other looters commited the crime or the Sasoguese cleric needed sacrifices to create the _thing_. I will do everything I can to get to the bottom of it. To wit, I will take you up on the offer to allow a probe. As I mentioned there will be no pain, and it may uncover something that has been missed."

With a hand still on the half-orc looter, Haessellekh extends slow tentacles of colorless energy to delve into the accuser's mind. _What are the circumstances in which you found the bodies?_


----------



## kinem (Aug 5, 2007)

The man shudders, perhaps reluctant to think about it, but answers mentally _I was in the street, keeping an eye out for looters.  I heard screaming from a live-in shop and rushed there.  I saw the half orc emerge with a bloody axe.  I rushed inside and found the bodies.  When I came out the perp was gone so I rounded up a search party._


----------



## Voidrazor (Aug 9, 2007)

Haessellekh continues the questioning. _Did you see anyone else in the vicinity. Did the blood on the axe appear fresh? What was the condition of the bodies?_


----------



## kinem (Aug 10, 2007)

The agitated man replies _I saw no one else there at the time.  I'm sure the blood was fresh, I saw red on the axe.  The bodies were hacked open, as I'd expect from a sharp weapon.  I don't know what more I can tell you._

The accused half-orc does carry an axe, but it is clean.


----------



## Voidrazor (Aug 15, 2007)

_And you are 100% certain that this is the orc you saw? By what facial characteristics did you recognize him?_

(Assuming he's certain)
"Strange, the memories don't reconcile. Yet, deceiving a probe is nigh inconceivable. No matter. I shall take this one to the temple of Saint Cuthbert. The rest of you are welcome to come with us if you desire." Haessellekh begins walking towards the temple, one hand still firmly on the half-orc looter.

(OOC: Sorry for the delay. I kept trying to think up questions that might resolve the apparent conflict but couldn't come up with much.)


----------



## kinem (Aug 21, 2007)

The man replies _He looks the same to me.  Big nose, big teeth, same hair, same eyes  ... I know that doesn't sound like much to go on, but I'm familiar with half orcs.  I know how to tell one from the other.  And, well, the one I saw run must have joined the mob that this one was with.  Everyplace was locked up.  I guess he could have escaped with magic, but I don't think wizards carry axes._

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bron Hager and Usiah accompany Haessellekh and her charges to the temple of Cuthbert.

At the temple, they find that High Priest Porter has raised the Red Halfling from the dead.


----------



## Brother Allard (Sep 2, 2007)

In one moment, the once-jocular halfling is lying cold and gray on the marble slab, stretched out in a grim and pitiful tableau.  In the next, he takes a sudden, shuddering breath. His blood perfusing, his color improves as his body is wracked by a terrible fit of coughing - dry and dusty.  The cough of the dead.

When the fit passes, he tentatively opens his eyes and sees that he is in the temple.  And alive.

Having passed through the gates of heaven and returned yet again, one might assume that the halfling would bring with him some piece of wisdom, some greater knowledge of the meaning of existence.

He merely screws up his face and mutters: "Ow."


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 3, 2007)

Releasing the half-orc for the moment, Heassellekh rushes to Yolo whilst shrinking to her normal size. She drops to her knees and hugs the hafling. But the gesture is awkward, as if its been a *very* long time since she's hugged anyone. "Yolo, I cannot say how much my heart is eased to see you. I ... I've seen so many friends die that I should be inured. But even over centuries, it gets no easier."


----------



## Brother Allard (Sep 5, 2007)

The halfling's smile is surprisingly warm, given his recent circumstance.  He grips Heassellekh's shoulder and allows her to help him sit up.  Her awkwardness has long been a source of her endearment to him.  Such an old soul, and so in need of solace.

He turns to look at the corpses of Grandfather and Fred.  "No, it doesn't get any easier, does it?  But there are few ills which the gods cannot cure."

He thanks the temple's prelate for his trouble, and mentions that he will raise the other two himself after he has the opportunity to rest.


----------



## kinem (Oct 18, 2007)

Frime Blount knelt, bowing his head in respect – and shame.  “Lord Father, as you said, she is strong, m’lord.  And so were her companions.  I have failed.  The tarrasque is lost, and Grugaro slain.”  The half-orc cleric looked up at the lich, who was seated on an ornate iron throne.  On each side of the room stood three iron skeletons – Sasog’s elite construct warriors.  The room was pitch dark but for the soft red glow of the lich’s eyes, but that mattered not, as all present had darkvision.

He grew more worried as the silence dragged on, but finally, the lich chuckled, and spoke.  “It is as I expected, then.  Oh, we’ll deal with her, one way or the other.  But unlike you foolish mortals, I know the value of patience and proper planning.  You failed, and will not be granted lichdom.  But now I have other tasks for you, Frime.

As for the tarrasque, you will be charged with its retrieval.  Most likely they will simply slay it, in which case you must perform the true ressurection.

The form of a head was a waste of Grugaro’s talents.  He will be fully animated as a ragelich, and trained as a warhulk.  When the next war comes, he will not be so easily destroyed again.”

Frime rose.  “And what of Osboj?  It must still be in Settonton.  It wandered off on its own, instead of supporting me in battle as it promised to.  This made all the difference, since it could have dispelled her tricks.”

The lich replied “Such unreliability is to be expected of a servant of Erythnul, who is ever jealous of Nerull’s greatness.  Leave it be.  It is no ally, but perhaps it will yet solve some problems for us.  Though I would rather control her, and I know exactly how to do it, given time.  It would seem a waste to let such a tool as her die the final death.”

----------------------------------------------------------

Father Porter’s magic only confirmed what Haessellekh had found: Both the human and the half-orc appeared to be telling the truth.

“The man’s memory of the face may simply be hazier than he believes” the priest offered.  “But I fear that a renegade doppelganger is loose in the city.”

----------------------------------------------------------

King Richards’ coronation ceremony was splendid, but the recent tragedies cast a gloom over the crowd.  The six great heroes of the night – all once again among the living - were honored with applause, fanfare, and knighthoods.  But no one seemed quite sure that the horrific attacks were over.

The next few weeks proved peaceful enough.  Rumors of war with the orcs to the north arose on occasion, but in truth, the northern front was quiet.  The tension in the city continued to fester since the riots, but no significant racial violence broke out.  Ordinary crime continued, murder included, but that had long since become a routine part of city life.

Kurina and Zach left Bylan, called to the elven continent of Cellon to help deal with some kind of drow plot.  At the elves’ request, full details were not shared with the rest of the group.

Haessellekh, Grandfather, and Yolo travelled to various other cities in Bylan, but checked in on Settonton regularly.

The murder rate continued to rise in Settonton, and other strange things seemed to be happening.  Sometimes the king behaved irrationally, it was said.

One day, Haessellekh called Grandfather and Yolo back to the city.  She had conducted her own investigation, with disturbing results.  If there was a doppelganger murderer, one thing was for sure – he had powerful protection from divination spells.  But as the clues mounted, her suspicions grew even darker.  From her days in Sasog, she remembered talk of an incorporeal fiend who was immune to divinations, and could posess people at will, dispel magic with uncanny ease, corrupt the good, alter memories, and – or so it was said – kill with no hope of ressurection.

And now, she believed, this fiend was in the body of King Richards.  The element of surprise was crucial, as were certain spells designed specifically to trap posessing fiends.  It would be necessary to arrive suddenly or to arrange a meeting with the king without arousing the fiend’s suspicions, lest it flee to strike from another victim.  The party chose to scry and teleport in.

The anti-fiend spell failed, and the incorporeal ooze-like form filled the king’s bedchamber.  In an instant, Haesellekh’s pit fiend guise was gone, along with her other protective spells.  The fiend reached forth tendrils, causing her to cry out in pain.  The group knew they were in for the fight of their lives.  Yet that knowledge, while frightening, was also familiar – the rush of real danger had not been this intense since facing that first kobold so many years ago …

HERE ENDS THE PARTING GIFTS ADVENTURE


----------

